# TON - Triton Minerals



## noirua (4 September 2009)

A new company in the gold exploration sector that is drilling in the Leonora Region in Western Australia:  http://www.tritongold.com.au
Mount Stewart Prospect, Sunday Pit, Leonora: http://www.tritongold.com.au/_docs/REL_20090828_SundayRCresults_MW_Final.pdf

Other projects at Windarra, Cundeelee, Fraser Range and Salmon Gums.


----------



## noirua (5 September 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

One of my newer little punts into the exploration gold sector are Triton Gold. Early days have shown a choppy stock price on the significant gold intersection at Leonora.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Triton Gold - Company Presentation:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090908/pdf/31klxyxyfsw3tj.pdf
(takes a while to download).


----------



## noirua (9 September 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Triton Gold are seemingly positioning for a breakout at 25c today on the back of the presentation and the drilling in the Leonora Region.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (20 September 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Hi Noirua ..... you seem to own this thread to date with no comment from anyone else. So thought i would throw my two bob in.

Thanks to you i came across TON and did a bit of research a few weeks ago. I like their range of projects as they all seem to have a lot of potential. I have bought some heads and also some oppies. I bought the heads a little high when it looked like TON was going to make the break over 25c. I still feel comfortable at present though. Some good news and i get the feeling it could run up fairly quickly which it being a fairly tightly held stock (approx 48M tradeable shares on offer).

A few points from their recent presentation:
* TON commenced trading on ASX on 14 Aug 2009
* Cash reserves in the bank of $6.2M at 31 Aug
* One of the largest prospective gold positions in the Albany-Fraser province of Western Australia
* Potential for early gold production, low cost risk to decision (Commencing Scoping study to assess Windarra Tailings and potential for early positive cashflow)
* Albany-Fraser projects (located within the same mineral belt as the >5Moz Tropicana deposit) is an immediate focus for exploration
* Early days for Salmon Gums project but looks VERY exciting compared against the Anglogold-Ashanti Australia's Tropicana deposit in terms of soil sampling Au values (Salmon Gums *peak values of 236ppb at Lady Penrhyn, 179.6ppb at Sirius*, 66.2ppb at Charlotte, 35ppb at Fishburn & 31ppb at Alexander Peak vs. Tropicana peak value of 31ppb Au)
* Fraser Range, Sunday project also exciting projects
* Strong mid term project of Tushtena, Alaska with high-grade rock chips and high-grade diamond drilling intersections in early drilling (results appear to support world-class mineral system potential)

Good luck to all holders ...... 



noirua said:


> Triton Gold are seemingly positioning for a breakout at 25c today on the back of the presentation and the drilling in the Leonora Region.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi Noirua ..... you seem to own this thread to date with no comment from anyone else. So thought i would throw my two bob in.
> 
> Thanks to you i came across TON and did a bit of research a few weeks ago. I like their range of projects as they all seem to have a lot of potential. I have bought some heads and also some oppies. I bought the heads a little high when it looked like TON was going to make the break over 25c. I still feel comfortable at present though. Some good news and i get the feeling it could run up fairly quickly which it being a fairly tightly held stock (approx 48M tradeable shares on offer).
> 
> ...



Thanks for all that information AussiePaul72. I'm just holding on waiting for something to happen, and the chart shows a magnificent sideways movement so far.
The cash reserves are ok for a small explorer. I expect the usual fundraising if the price lifts towards 50c and will decide what to do if and when it happens.
Good luck noi


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 October 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Hi Noirua ........ nice thing is that even if the sp goes to 50c then Triton still only has a market cap of approx $25M. For the projects they hold, i think they have huge potential. Only reason the sp has slipped back to around 20c is that investors aren't patient. Hopefully some news before too long. I have been continuing to buy more and averaging down. In my personal opinion i think TON is great buying at these prices with market cap <$10M ! 



noirua said:


> Thanks for all that information AussiePaul72. I'm just holding on waiting for something to happen, and the chart shows a magnificent sideways movement so far.
> The cash reserves are ok for a small explorer. I expect the usual fundraising if the price lifts towards 50c and will decide what to do if and when it happens.
> Good luck noi


----------



## AussiePaul72 (24 October 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Adding more evidence that the Albany-Fraser province is highly prospective for more significant gold deposits is a recent announcement by Corvette Resources (COV) a few days ago. They reported an impressive high grade RC drilling intersection of 3m @ 40.33g/t Au open at depth and to the south. This project is located 60km south and in similar host rocks to that of Tropicana. COV has a current market cap of $27.8M.

I'm amazed TON is sitting at these levels at present. Share price is hovering around 20c and market cap <$10M. With their tenement holdings and initial soil gold assay results its certainly got a lot of runs on the board in my books. Together with this they have one of the largest tenement holdings in the Albany-Fraser province of WA, which is in the same mineral belt as the >5M oz Tropicana Gold Deposit and recent discovery by Corvette Resources.

I think TON has huge potential in this region alone, without including their other highly prospective projects. Please do you your own research (Corporate Presentation is a good start released 8/9/09), but its hard not to see huge upside to TON. Disclosure: I hold TON. 



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi Noirua ..... you seem to own this thread to date with no comment from anyone else. So thought i would throw my two bob in.
> 
> Thanks to you i came across TON and did a bit of research a few weeks ago. I like their range of projects as they all seem to have a lot of potential. I have bought some heads and also some oppies. I bought the heads a little high when it looked like TON was going to make the break over 25c. I still feel comfortable at present though. Some good news and i get the feeling it could run up fairly quickly which it being a fairly tightly held stock (approx 48M tradeable shares on offer).
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (24 November 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Triton's ASX Announcement came at 7.45pm last evening.  Triton Gold on-track for Maiden Resource and Near-Term Production 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091124/pdf/31m8xr3c87m3k9.pdf


----------



## AussiePaul72 (24 November 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Yes strange time to release an announcement and then the one tonight was also released at 7.43pm.... anyway a fairly good announcement in my opinion. Gold recovery from the Windarra tailings should be good early revenue and relatively cheap to produce. Announcement stated that JORC resource should be announced early Dec.
Even though share price has stayed steady lately, buying volume seems to be accumulating and buy volume now exceeds sell volume by almost 3:1. We may see the share price move up soon as drill results and JORC resource statement gets closer.
Good luck to all holders 



noirua said:


> Triton's ASX Announcement came at 7.45pm last evening.  Triton Gold on-track for Maiden Resource and Near-Term Production
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091124/pdf/31m8xr3c87m3k9.pdf


----------



## AussiePaul72 (22 December 2009)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Some good interest in TON today. Average day on the market but TON moved up over 16% today to a close of 25c. This was also on larger volume than normal. No news announced today either.
I wonder if this has anything to do with the current drilling program underway at the Salmon Gums project??? This area has the potential to host more Tropicana size gold deposits.
I'm a holder and think this company have an excellent suite of short, medium & long term gold projects that are highly prospective. Good luck to all holders


----------



## AussiePaul72 (10 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Anyone else out there excited about the current drilling program at 
Salmon Gums?
Drill results are expected in February. If the results of gold in soil samples are anything to go by, Salmon Gums could host a significant gold resource. Compared to the Tropicana >5M ounce gold resource in the same region, the initial results from Salmon Gums are extremely encouraging.
TON already have a JORC resourse of 113,000 ounces Au at Windarra tailings dams. Scoping study for Windarra is on track for completion in February also.
Two broker reports have been published recently on TON both placing a speculative BUY on it.
Currently market cap is only about $10M with about $5.9M in cash. Seems to be a no-brainer to me - very much undervalued stock. Lots of news due in the next couple of months. If drill results in February are good for Salmon Gums, this could be the catalyst that sees a significant re-rating of TON. However as usual do your own research!


----------



## condog (11 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Anyone else out there excited about the current drilling program at
> Salmon Gums?
> Drill results are expected in February. If the results of gold in soil samples are anything to go by, Salmon Gums could host a significant gold resource. Compared to the Tropicana >5M ounce gold resource in the same region, the initial results from Salmon Gums are extremely encouraging.
> TON already have a JORC resourse of 113,000 ounces Au at Windarra tailings dams. Scoping study for Windarra is on track for completion in February also.
> ...




Hi Pual I did about 2 hours research on this last night and I have to agree its an absolute no brainer.....I bought a small $5K 24000 share parcel this morning for $0.22 as I off load some other positions I will raise my stake....

To me the deciding factor is the Windarra announcment.....thats obscenely good.....113,000 ounces sitting in a pile of tailings close to the surface....

All they need is a cheap portable processign plant worth about $200,000, some water and a generator an they are in buisiness.....massively cash flow positive 
At $500USD net per ounce they have an approximate net profit of $62,000,000 just in this one play.....then they have significant cash flow to exploit all their high quality tenements.  

They have $5.9M or so in the bank and a mrket cap of just $17M or so......you dont need to be a mathematician or rocket scientists to see whatsw going on here....

So Paul thanks for the heads up on this little baby.....Im extremely excited with its prospects and IMO its so rediculously under valued its not funny.....

Right now on my sums I think its worth 66c+ just based on Windarra processing at 100,000t p.a. from the tailing pits....even at that price no allowance is built in for the tennemant quality of its holdings and explorations elsewhere....

Love it ...thanks Paul.....


----------



## explod (11 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Anyone else out there excited about the current drilling program at
> Salmon Gums?
> Drill results are expected in February. If the results of gold in soil samples are anything to go by, Salmon Gums could host a significant gold resource. Compared to the Tropicana >5M ounce gold resource in the same region, the initial results from Salmon Gums are extremely encouraging.
> TON already have a JORC resourse of 113,000 ounces Au at Windarra tailings dams. Scoping study for Windarra is on track for completion in February also.
> ...




Yep, I think this has great potential, even short term with the gold price rising too.   Emerging producers seems to be a good sector at the moment also.

Recently got in and pleased to be holding.


----------



## condog (11 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

would appreciate a few more new investors run the numbers in your own way on ther 113000 ounce wyandra announcement... and post back your results


----------



## GaryS (11 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Extract from media release 14th Dec

The presence of gold tailings in the Central (Nickel) dam has not been tested. Records suggest that two years worth of gold tails were placed onto the Central Dam, which should account for the majority of the difference between the predicted 131,000 contained ounces (WMC) and the 113,000 contained ounces indicated from Triton Gold’s work to date.

So you may be able to put in another 18 000 ounces into your cals.

Also, it looks like they will be reporting soon on viability

Triton Gold will retain 100% of the gold rights contained in the Windarra Tails Dam by delivering a Scoping Study to assess the viability of recovering gold from the tailings dam within six months of listing on the ASX, namely 14 February 2010, among other requirements.


----------



## condog (11 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Yeh why on earth would they not go ahead before 14th feb its so cheap for them to process.... at such shallow depths....it also allows 100% retention of and easy 113,000 - 130,000 ounce development....

IMO its a given they will proceed and the wording in their announcements is indicative of proceeding... (opinion only DYOR), they would be the worlds dumbest managment if they didnt ......and i think they have already proven to be extremely smart and pro-active developers.....

I notice there's some decent  action today and 11% increase already

Seems Paul may have alerted quiet a few investors to the likes of TON - seriously thanks for the heads up Paul


----------



## noirua (11 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I believe Triton Gold are required to produce a Scope Study etc., to Mining Force Pty Ltd and Poseidon Nickel by 14th Feb 2010, concerning mining both gold and other metals from the Windarra mining tailing, WA.
The stock price hasn't moved much on the move so far but should do so once mining is fully underway as financing other projects will be simpler.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (11 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Yeh why on earth would they not go ahead before 14th feb its so cheap for them to process.... at such shallow depths....it also allows 100% retention of and easy 113,000 - 130,000 ounce development....
> 
> IMO its a given they will proceed and the wording in their announcements is indicative of proceeding... (opinion only DYOR), they would be the worlds dumbest managment if they didnt ......and i think they have already proven to be extremely smart and pro-active developers.....
> 
> ...




Hi Condog ..... happy to pass on some of my research. Pleased to see that my last post has generated plenty of comment and discussion on TON. I can't believe how cheap this company is and its great confirmation that others agree. You can never be absolutely confident on an exploration company but TON has so much going for it:
- Good experienced management team with excellent technology for exploration
- Excellent short term project in Windarra Tailings Dams that will generate positive cashflow (JORC resource of at least 113,000 ounces .... possibly up to 131,000 ounces) ........ scoping study due by mid Feb at latest
- Number of medium term projects that show lots of promise. I'm very keenly awaiting results of current drilling program due in Feb ....... in particular the Salmon Gums project which looks VERY EXCITING when compared to the early exploration results of the Tropicana resource in the same region which is a 5M ounce resource!
- low market cap (~$17M)
- $5.9M cash
I'm generally very encouraged ....... ticks all the right boxes for me! I'm holding both heads and oppies and I'm just waiting for it to get discovered by other investors and more good news to be released.
Keep the discussion going guys and thanks for the re-assuring comments!!


----------



## So_Cynical (11 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> To me the deciding factor is the Windarra announcment.....thats obscenely good.....113,000 ounces sitting in a pile of tailings close to the surface....
> 
> All they need is a cheap portable processign plant worth about $200,000, some water and a generator an they are in buisiness.....massively cash flow positive
> At $500USD net per ounce they have an approximate net profit of $62,000,000 just in this one play.




Sorry all i just couldn't help myself here...condog how long do you think its going to take TON to process this 4.5 million tonnes of tailings with this 200K processing plant you speak of, also how many people are going to be needed to run this operation? and for how long?


----------



## condog (12 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



So_Cynical said:


> Sorry all i just couldn't help myself here...condog how long do you think its going to take TON to process this 4.5 million tonnes of tailings with this 200K processing plant you speak of, also how many people are going to be needed to run this operation? and for how long?




So_Cynical that does not warrant a response if you think its a full budget...goodbye  

To others a tailings dam is immensly easier, faster and cheaper to process then underground drilling in rock formations....and one would assume a 113,000 ounce depositr sitting in a damn is near impossible to ignore...with feb 14th deadline for decision...so  DYOR and ignore So_Cynical 's attempt to gain revenge for a lost argument elsewhere .....if hes that immature, I suggest you ignore his garbage attempts to hijack this thread...


----------



## condog (12 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

For anyone who would like to listen to the cycnic, they do not need to process the entire 4.5 million tons, just like any mine there are economically viable portions and uneconomic portions.... sample drilling has already unearthed 29% of the holes as clearly economically viable ..... 

Like any mine the total return is unlikely, but in this case its pretty easy and cheap to find.....as indicated below......even if they only manage to process 50% thats a $32M net cash bonus at $500 net USD per ounce..... over say 5-10 years its $3-$6 p.a. cash injection to fund exploration in thier high grade tenements elsewhere and to fund all admin costs the entire time...

In saying this a $500net would be on the extreme worst possible case scenario given the ease of processing, the proximity yo surface, the safety and the fact the gold price is still comfortably high and looks like holding or going higher.... 

*ASX Announcement 25 November 2009
Windarra Gold Tailings Update*
Poseidon Nickel is pleased to announce positive results from drilling completed on the Windarra Tailings Dams. The drilling was carried out by Triton Gold under its Gold Rights agreement with Poseidon Nickel. Poseidon has a 13% shareholding in Triton Gold and Poseidon’s CEO David Singleton, is a Non-Executive Director to the Triton Board.
Triton completed 2089m of sonic and aircore drilling across the Windarra Tailings Dams which contain gold bearing tailings that were deposited by Western Mining Corporation (WMC) from the Lancefield and Beasely Creek Gold Mines between 1981-1995.
Triton Gold and Poseidon Nickel are both encouraged by the initial results, with *over 29% of the meters drilled on the northern tailings dam returning fire assay values greater than 0.8g/t gold.* The early indication from these results is that *there are zones of significant grade within the tailings dam that have potential for near-term production.*Triton has engaged CSA Global to complete a JORC compliant resource estimation for the tailings dams by early December 2009. Metallurgical test work on bulk samples collected from the sonic drilling is due to commence shortly *to investigate processing and treatment options.[/B]

Posiden with 15% interest, and with its $50M Twiggy injection also believe it has near term potential....
The results of this JORC have come back at 113,000 ounces possibly up to 130,000 ounces...
So please ignore Mr Cynical, i feel asx announcments and JORC results are far more indicative of actual facts........this is my opinion so please DYOR....*


----------



## Mofra (12 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

This is a stock I don't hold but is on the watchlist (actually, researching this reminds me of MGX a few years ago in terms of development stage).

Condog, in terms of the $500net per ounce figure you have mentioned, is this an industry standard figure you've used for open pit/tailings processing or have I missed a quoted figure buried in an announcement somewhere?


----------



## condog (12 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Mofra said:


> This is a stock I don't hold but is on the watchlist (actually, researching this reminds me of MGX a few years ago in terms of development stage).
> 
> Condog, in terms of the $500net per ounce figure you have mentioned, is this an industry standard figure you've used for open pit/tailings processing or have I missed a quoted figure buried in an announcement somewhere?




Its a baseline estimate figure i use as with todays gold price most producers are able to achieve that.....in this case they should bne able  to easily beat that by a safe margin...

Most the underground miner i invest in are working at around $400 per ounce costs which is actually giving them $700 profit.....but some operate as low as $350 profit per ounce....

$500 would IMO be a safe amrgin to do my calculations on...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (12 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



So_Cynical said:


> Sorry all i just couldn't help myself here...condog how long do you think its going to take TON to process this 4.5 million tonnes of tailings with this 200K processing plant you speak of, also how many people are going to be needed to run this operation? and for how long?




Hi So_Cynical ........ i'm interested in your opinion and views on Windarra but i'm not understanding you point of view. Are you questioning the viability of the Windarra gold resource or are you questioning the figures that Condog used in his calculations???
Personally i don't see how this project could not be viable but i guess that will all be released in the scoping study due soon. With the calibre of this management team I really don't think they would chase projects like that if they weren't viable and especially when the JORC resource was right in the ball park area of what management were expecting.
I'd like to hear your point of view and reasons though!


----------



## So_Cynical (12 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Personally i don't see how this project could not be viable but i guess that will all be released in the scoping study due soon.




The scoping study will reveal all...its just i know of another Goldie with a similar sized tailings deposit who are spending about 20 mill on development using a specialised mill to finely ground the ore so that as much gold as possible can be recovered.


----------



## condog (12 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



So_Cynical said:


> The scoping study will reveal all...its just i know of another Goldie with a similar sized tailings deposit who are spending about 20 mill on development using a specialised mill to finely ground the ore so that as much gold as possible can be recovered.




Its less then a month till all is revealed, so far everything is very positive in terms of resouce size and language used to indicate near term progression....

Thats what really counts here....one has to trust managment to come up with best processing plant for the resource....and im sure they will....

They are an extremely switched on bunch of cookies to have come up with these arrangments and resources / potential resources so dam fast.....they have done morefor shareholder value in less then 12 months then most companies i analyse have done in 5 years....See thier corporate presntation asx release dated 8th August 2009 





So credit where credits due....


----------



## condog (13 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Oh and then of course theres Wyandra which is there best prospect not fully mentioned in the presentation above.....as its class was only suggestive at that stage...now its JORC



> MAIDEN MINERAL RESOURCE ESTIMATE FOR WINDARRA TAILS DAM
> ● Initial Mineral Resource of 4.50 million tonnes at 0.78 g/t gold for 113,300 contained ounces Indicated Resource for the Windarra Tails Dam Project
> ● Resource estimate confirms historical records from internal WMC reports
> ● Metallurgical studies are underway on bulk samples derived from the drill samples
> ● Scoping Study is on-track for completion in February 2010




Most young goldies take years to come up trumps withthis many high grade prospects plus a very possible cash flow possitive situation like Wyandra

They have a truck load of experience between them , and now thier very proactive apporach to deal making looks set to payy off nicely.....
So I have every faith in these guys to get the nuts and bolts right....

If theres one thin ive learned about these juniors its their deal making ability that makes or breaks them....any bogan can order and pay for a seismic or pay a premium for a known tennement.....

So i like what these guys have done....very qucikly and very cost efficiently...

DISC - DYOR, this is all opinion, yes i own and intend to profit...


----------



## Mofra (13 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Its a baseline estimate figure i use as with todays gold price most producers are able to achieve that.....in this case they should bne able  to easily beat that by a safe margin...



Cheers condog - I guess the scoping study may provide further information, especially condiering the other equipment they will need to process the ore and what sort of credit facility they will be looking at to set it all up (if required).




So_Cynical said:


> The scoping study will reveal all...its just i know of another Goldie with a similar sized tailings deposit who are spending about 20 mill on development using a specialised mill to finely ground the ore so that as much gold as possible can be recovered.



Which other goldie?


----------



## condog (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Hey Paul you must be getting a little excited now with drilling happening at both Sunday and Salmong Gums and a scoping study on Windarra due within a month....

Plenty of possibly  big results building in the pipeline.....after a pretty long initial wait for you....


----------



## Miner (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Mofra said:


> Cheers condog - I guess the scoping study may provide further information, especially condiering the other equipment they will need to process the ore and what sort of credit facility they will be looking at to set it all up (if required).
> 
> 
> 
> Which other goldie?




Mofra

First of all I do not know about the other Goldie So Cynical referred to in his thread.

However with my mining experience in Kalgoorlie in 1994-95  there was a company called Kaltails. It was formed by Normandy group who also owns half of KCGM with Homestake. I think Kaltails does not exist any more with no more tailing left there. KCGM is very much in existence with Super Pit as you all know.

Kaltails used to take the rejected tails from gold plant. The tailings contained 1 or less ppm. In  the year 80-90 most of the gold companies used to reject gold tails with that percentage for many reasons including technology gap, unattractive gold price to realise profit from such a lower grade of gold. 

Now situation is different. Boddington Gold Mines (Newmont) is operating with a very low grade ore (about .785 gm per ton or so - DYOR my memory chip is defective) and going to be a profitable gold operations with current gold price. 

So bottom line: I am hoping  on the basis of technical reading of the operational philosophy unless the management stuffs it up and gold price crashes,   TON is going to be very encouraging even with .78 ppm ore value. 

We need to consider the expensive operations of mining and crushing will not be there. 

Windarra tailings is therefore very promising. The amount of gold is however not much. Having said that once the Windarra tailings start producing the cash flow will be good enough for the company to go for more exploration and opportunties. 

The location is just right. It is located at  Albany Fraser province of WA, behind companies such as AngloGold-Ashanti and Independence Group.

Please do your own research and take professional advice. I could be totally wrong. 

I am however thankful to the postings in this thread and a PM I have received from a learned contributor of this thread.  I have not noticed on TON until recently. 

Disclaimer _ I do hold a small parcel DYOR.


----------



## So_Cynical (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> So bottom line: I am hoping  on the basis of technical reading of the operational philosophy unless the management stuffs it up and gold price crashes,   TON is going to be very encouraging even with .78 ppm ore value.
> 
> We need to consider the expensive operations of mining and crushing will not be there.
> 
> Windarra tailings is therefore very promising. The amount of gold is however not much.




I have a limited understanding of tailings, but i was under the impression that any gold in a tailings deposits would be very small particles (micro) contained within slightly larger and yet still very small particles...so fine crushing would still be required to release the gold....is this not true miner?

Are tailings just ultra small particles similar to powder and the gold simply needs to be separated?

Anyway i did some rough calculations and came up with a 20 foot shipping container  filled with Windarra tailings would roughly contain about an ounce of gold (very fine powder) worth about $1200 AUD something to think about.


----------



## condog (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Hey Miner I think youve hit a few nails right on the head here with IMO some extremely accurate observations....Id liek to add to this

Firstly the tailings as you said are out of the gorund.....so massive mining and  OH&S savings

They are crushed so more massive savings

Its a continued use of an pre-exisitng site some  infrastructure may be in place, and certainly environmental concerns and approval costs will be reduced = more savings...

I acknowledge they are in one hell of a big pit, but the whole pit does not and will not need to be processes....spot drilling has already and will continue to help target the best locations...

The most significant thing is it gives them an almost  immediate positive cash flow to fund exploratory work on some excellent prospects...and for a small cap company like this that is absolute financial GOLD on a grand scale.....and for share holders its even better as it means we will not be constantly diluted...This near term possible significant cash flow IMO is an  extremely powerful tool for the accellerated growth of the company....

Windarra tailings is small but , the likely return compared to the market cap and the ease, speed  , low cost and acuracey with which it can be obtained IMO should it a significant sp accellerator for TON....

Personally i believe TON have already indicated they think the same in their announcement, but the scoping study would surely be required to gain funding and cover there _______s   to proceed...

Ive been worng before so DYOR and get expert advice....


----------



## Miner (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Mofra said:


> Cheers condog - I guess the scoping study may provide further information, especially condiering the other equipment they will need to process the ore and what sort of credit facility they will be looking at to set it all up (if required).
> 
> 
> 
> Which other goldie?






So_Cynical said:


> I have a limited understanding of tailings, but i was under the impression that any gold in a tailings deposits would be very small particles (micro) contained within slightly larger and yet still very small particles...so fine crushing would still be required to release the gold....is this not true miner?
> 
> Are tailings just ultra small particles similar to powder and the gold simply needs to be separated?
> 
> ,,,,.




So Cynical

Tailing is the fine  material comes out from the ball mill. So the size will always be lesser than after crushed product and after milled product. They never need to be crushed again. 

Correction : after few years the tailing could be rock hard solid . But IMO they can be directly fed into mill again or with any innovative technology (I do not know this update) is available then the crushed product can be treated with the additon of cyanide to make the slurry once again to go through the brine solution. 

Not to make it technically difficult sounding, the crusher is no no with the tailng product. It should be more welcomed by environment people as you are actually helping to recycle the product. 

Trust that explains SO Cynical.

I am unaware of the logistics of TON to treat the tailing on site, to transport as slurry pipeline, use of coveyor or to use C tainers as you have mentioned. Honestly can not comment on that or the cost of $1200 per 12 ton C tainer you have mentioned. Sorry - could not help. 

Noted Condog's posting. Sounds intersting and encouraging. It is end of the day, market will decide the price irrespective of technical merit of the product and operation.

 DYOR and seek expert advise. I have been wrong before to jump into conclusion.


----------



## kgee (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Hey Miner,

Not sure if your correct about the crushing
check out envirogolds website
http://www.envirogold.com/
Theyr'e looking at using "albion process technology" which requires ultra fine grinding b4 leaching
As I understand it so-cynical has it right ... the gold is locked up in the tailings otherwise it would have being recovered in the initial processing

Haven't bought into Ton yet but hope 2 b4 announcements are out


----------



## So_Cynical (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> So Cynical
> 
> Tailing is the fine  material comes out from the ball mill. So the size will always be lesser than after crushed product and after milled product. They never need to be crushed again.
> 
> ...




So your saying the tailings would be just put through a ball mill again, or thought the leaching thing again or both? and if we are looking at just 0.7 grams per tonne maybe only half of that could be recovered through normal processing? because you can never achieve total recovery....that's why the gold is in the tailings in the first place.

Also with the shipping container comment i made...i just wanted to give people a visual aid in understanding the mathematics and reality of recovering 1 ounce of gold (approx) from 30 tonnes of tailings....never wanted to give the impression that shipping it anywhere was viable or on the cards.



kgee said:


> Hey Miner,
> 
> Not sure if your correct about the crushing
> check out envirogolds website
> ...




EVG is the other tailings mob i was talking about.


----------



## Miner (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kgee said:


> Hey Miner,
> 
> Not sure if your correct about the crushing
> check out envirogolds website
> ...




Thanks Kgee

I will update my knowledge base.

I was more driven by the experience with Kaltail Plant and reading your link looks like I have to do more research

Thanks again


----------



## Miner (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



So_Cynical said:


> So your saying the tailings would be just put through a ball mill again, or thought the leaching thing again or both? and if we are looking at just 0.7 grams per tonne maybe only half of that could be recovered through normal processing? because you can never achieve total recovery....that's why the gold is in the tailings in the first place.
> 
> Also with the shipping container comment i made...i just wanted to give people a visual aid in understanding the mathematics and reality of recovering 1 ounce of gold (approx) from 30 tonnes of tailings....never wanted to give the impression that shipping it anywhere was viable or on the cards.
> 
> EVG is the other tailings mob i was talking about.





All good information So Cynical and thanks for your update.

I am fully aware that you are a gold shark  so will not place a blind card 

Seriously thanks for the update by quoting Kgee as well.  I need some beer now with temp 40 deg outside


----------



## condog (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Interesting debate....

Albion Technology sounds good but expensive, obviously a hell of a lot cheaper though then digging gold out of the ground....I would have though slurry and cyanide....but lets ask them...

Dont ever lose sight this is not a project that will get or aim to get 100% recovery.... they will have to use drilling data, sample data of some sort to pick thier targets.....  I recall???? 29% of the dam has been identified with reasoanbale quantities.... (too tired to find it)...

Any way I will email or call them and ask them what sort of process they expect to use , or what they have short listed, I will also aske them waht sort of % they envisage might be commercially recoverable....

Its likely to early , and the scoping study in Feb will reveal all, but theres no harm in asking....

I have edited this post and just sent them 7 questions.... they will be posted here if I recieve a response...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Interesting debate....
> 
> Albion Technology sounds good but expensive, obviously a hell of a lot cheaper though then digging gold out of the ground....I would have though slurry and cyanide....but lets ask them...
> 
> ...




Have been away this weekend and just caught up on the good discussion. Good initiative Condog to contact management for some info and see what they are expecting. However, none of us will have to wait long before the scopying study should be released.
There is a lot of discussion on Windarra Tailings project and it is very topical at present, however, my reasoning for investing in TON was due to the potentially large scale projects. One of these is Salmon Gums which they are currently drilling ...... and i'm very keenly awaiting drilling results. If you read announcements relating to this project, the initial gold in soil levels at a number of prospects at Salmon Gums are significantly better than those gained at the 5M ounce Tropicana gold resource in the same region. I find it difficult not to get very excited about that project alone!!!


----------



## noirua (17 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> There is a lot of discussion on Windarra Tailings project and it is very topical at present, however, my reasoning for investing in TON was due to the potentially large scale projects. One of these is Salmon Gums which they are currently drilling ...... and i'm very keenly awaiting drilling results. If you read announcements relating to this project, the initial gold in soil levels at a number of prospects at Salmon Gums are significantly better than those gained at the 5M ounce Tropicana gold resource in the same region. I find it difficult not to get very excited about that project alone!!!




Australian Mineral Fields (including Salmon Gums, Fraser Range North)
http://clients.westminster-digital.co.uk/minesite/microsite/events/39/pdf/Australian.pdf


----------



## condog (18 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Have been away this weekend and just caught up on the good discussion. Good initiative Condog to contact management for some info and see what they are expecting. However, none of us will have to wait long before the scopying study should be released.
> There is a lot of discussion on Windarra Tailings project and it is very topical at present, however, my reasoning for investing in TON was due to the potentially large scale projects. One of these is Salmon Gums which they are currently drilling ...... and i'm very keenly awaiting drilling results. If you read announcements relating to this project, the initial gold in soil levels at a number of prospects at Salmon Gums are significantly better than those gained at the 5M ounce Tropicana gold resource in the same region. I find it difficult not to get very excited about that project alone!!!




Totally agree, but some scepticism has been expressed in here about commercial viability of Windarra....so its just triggered some discussion....

To me TON is exiting for these reasons in value order:
- Albanny Fraser Prospects potentially insane 5M oz plus.... this is rediculous and unfathomable, but man i will take it if its there....can you imagine a $18m market cap discovering a 5M oz resource.....the ASX would have a fit......... not implied, just discussing.....I think its unlikely, but it is an outside possibility...
- High grade find at Sunday with 4m at 16g +, and 1m at 78g + at around 100m deep..with further drilling currently underway partially funded by WA govt....also has potential to be insane if this high grade is located elsewhere....further exploration needed.......
- Windarra Tailings up to 130,000 ounces, but likely 65000+ to provide near term cash flow possibly by early Arpil 2010, with cash flow targeted at accellerated and further exploration of Yilgarn and albany Fraser....
-Possible Tushtena JV in Alaska....biggere then windarra, but needs JV or time to proceeed...

Then reasons I liked it for imminent value..... two drilling programs underway in potentially large resources in  high grade areas, with initial results possible any time from now,  .... Windarra good chance to provide near term cash with announcment by feb and possible targeted production by April....

Even without Windarra its an exciting prospect with very good upside potential....but I definitely like Windarra for near term cash flow reasons....IMO cash flow in these types of ventures is like putting a rocket under the company....and its sp...and if Windarra is capable of doing that in the very near term, then Windarra becomes a key trigger to even more percieved or real value..........

Even without Windarra upside is exciting, but even the company itself say it is a "core focus" becasue it represents "near term cash flow" as they know its significance to "contribute funds to exploration"....

So some very exciting prospects in the near term..... and yep as you say Paul the big plays are in Albany , Sunday and Tushtena, but tailings cash has potential to accellerate it all...

This is all opinion , may be wrong so DYOR and seek expert advice....no increase in sp is indicated or implied....risks are high and outcomes are uncertain....


----------



## condog (18 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I just ran more calcs on TON, HEG and a few other miners....

Currently TON has two acitve drilling programs in highly prospective areas with significant gold indocators .... and yet at $25 per prospective oz it has only 220,000 oz allowed for in its current price....

Given they are totally prospective and non JORC even at $12.50 per potential oz it only has 440,000 oz factored in.....in total that is.... 

Given Windarra has 113000-130000 but say with 50% recovery = 56500 oz already, thats only got 163500 prospective oz's factored in for the entire other three projects....

So given that sunday has already found 1m at 78g/t+ and 1m at 1.3g/t 100m away this means that the Albany Fraser and any possible Tushtena JV in Alaska is priced in at less then 100,000 oz's

With the Tropicanna so close at 4Moz  thats a stange pricing of TON.... one has to start thinking perhaps this ones flying under the radar somewhat.....

Even if Windarra was canned it would slow exploration and possible force cap raisings in around 18 months time, but the price would still to me IMO look like its not pricing in anywhere near the potential of these projects....

These assumptions are based on my opinion and prospective oz in high grade fields with proven adjoining finds such as Alabnny Fraser...

Im a mug punter so DYOR , seek independent advice and never act on my posts....

Run a few sums and cross check this with a fe other similar size compatible gold miners....


----------



## So_Cynical (18 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> I just ran more calcs on TON, HEG and a few other miners.




Comparing prospectors burning cash to a junior miner with some production capacity and proven JORC reserves is a silly comparison in my opinion.

Your making alot of assumptions here condog...in my experience an ambitious 2 rig drilling program would burn through 5 mill a year, no problem....also Tropicana is a very big, somewhat low grade deposit (about 2g/t Au) expensive to mine, and very expensive to develop and very hard to imagine TON has anything better just because there down the road a bit...further south where there tends to be less gold.

I really don't want to be seen as down ramping, just being realistic...last post this thread so good luck to the holders.


----------



## condog (19 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



So_Cynical said:


> Comparing prospectors burning cash to a junior miner with some production capacity and proven JORC reserves is a silly comparison in my opinion.




Its not silly IMO, as its the only way to value these minows......and that calculated comparison makes me a lot of  money ....so im incredibly happpy to be making these comparisons and calculations....I apply big margins of safety for error and discount probable results.... Making calculations and comparisons is a major part of reducing risk here.... And to compare two explorers is pointless ...it would indicate which is cheaper....but it would give no indication of how many oz of JORC or otherwise are factored in......

So the only way to get a handle on how much downside risk is actually to compare to a few companies that are just  slightly further along the maturity curve.....  that weigh you have something more tangible to value it against....  And your less mature company must carry a lower value that reflects a discount for hurdles not yet over come...



So_Cynical said:


> Your making alot of assumptions here condog..



 Yes thats what you must do when they are in this phase of development... if you always waited itll its confirmed JORC for everything and contracted farm ins or production figures....your missing out on the best part of the growth....ITs much higher risk earlier on, which is why so much research is critical....as you have to get enough indicators of likely success, confirmed findings ets to be ata comfortable risk v reward ratio.....

To me the most rapid growth in most listed companies is when they make a change..... that can be drilling results, approvals, farm in agreements, cap raising for producion...JV's etc.....its these circumstance changes where the most profit is made.....it carries a lot of risk, but much of the risk can be idnetified, factored in and calculated with probabilties and margins of safety.....

A key part of this type of investing is not simply jumping on casue some ones got a tennement or is doing a drilling program....your after far more reassurance then that.....PRevious posts in here ouline why this company and its prospects are very exciting....



So_Cynical said:


> in my experience an ambitious 2 rig drilling program would burn through 5 mill a year, no problem..



 Yes thats why they raised so much capital...to fund an ambitios drilling program in a high grade, high probability area....One of the major attractions about this company is other people have been dilluted for the exploration costs and investors now can come in and pick off some of the results...while having exposrue and leverage to potentially massive upside risks.....



So_Cynical said:


> ..also Tropicana is a very big, somewhat low grade deposit (about 2g/t Au) expensive to mine, and very expensive to develop and very hard to imagine TON has anything better just because there down the road a bit...further south where there tends to be less gold.



 Point taken it would be nice to have higher then 2g/t, but where tropicana will come out trumps is on sheer volume and economies of scale...



So_Cynical said:


> ..I really don't want to be seen as down ramping, just being realistic...last post this thread so good luck to the holders.




No harm in cross questioning with good information, its a healthy process, its only if its done without information and intellectual oomph that I take offence....No offence taken here....and none intended...The best type of criticism to these comparisons though is to provide an alternate set of calculations for punters to examine.....and make comparisons of there own....

To conclude its through doing these calcs over and over again that you can identify a company undergoing change that has possible huge upside and then alleviate some risk concerns, by knowing your upside and likely downside.....

IMO TON for me as an investor met that criteria, it is in a phase with IMO highly possible company altering changes that may happen......yet almost none of that possible change or its probability is priced in.....on the flip side even if results where slow and not positive enough, because little to no upside is built in....its unlikely the downside risks are too big or rapid.... (Definitely DYOR on this - as I have strategies and knowledge to ensure part of this - on is knowing what results to sell on)

Allways DYOR, seek expert advice and never act on my information.. Ive been wrong before and will be wrong again....


----------



## Miner (19 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



So_Cynical said:


> Comparing prospectors burning cash to a junior miner with some production capacity and proven JORC reserves is a silly comparison in my opinion.
> 
> xxxx
> I really don't want to be seen as down ramping, just being realistic...*last post this thread* so good luck to the holders.




Hey So Cynical

Be a cynical but do not stop your contribution to this thread. Why las post to TON thread ? 

Come on mate - something is going wrong in ASF off late.

I have noticed lot of quality and regular contributors are not posting any more. Only few left. If it goes this way, ASF will take high time to bring back to its coveted position. 

My interest to see ASF is effective for all of us so IT will be really nice (even you are a bit grumpy  for the moment?) that remain a contributor to TON like other threads.


----------



## condog (20 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Drilling announced 11th Dec should be progressing well and announcments should begin flowing soon... particularly on the Sunday drilling which is only 600m....

These two quotes are from the announcment 11th Dec 09



> A 10,000m aircore drill program is underway at the Company’s Salmon Gums project (100%), located in the prospective Albany-Fraser Province. The program will test a number of large-scale coherent soil gold anomalies on the project.






> At the Sunday project, Triton Gold commenced a 600m diamond drill program (3 holes) to test the structural and alteration characteristics of the zone from which the high grade intersection of 1m @ 78.97g/t gold was returned.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (20 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Drilling announced 11th Dec should be progressing well and announcments should begin flowing soon... particularly on the Sunday drilling which is only 600m....
> 
> These two quotes are from the announcment 11th Dec 09




Hi Condog ..... yes i wouldn't be surprised to see increased interest in TON as we approach the release of drilling results from both the Sunday project and the Salmon Gums project. Management stated in one of the press releases that they are expecting results to be released in February


----------



## condog (21 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi Condog ..... yes i wouldn't be surprised to see increased interest in TON as we approach the release of drilling results from both the Sunday project and the Salmon Gums project. Management stated in one of the press releases that they are expecting results to be released in February




Hey Paul, there was definitely some interest yesterday.....much bigger volumes and just prior 4pm hardly any sells on deck.........
Good to very good buying pressure for a small and little traded stock....and unlike a few others seems to be very tightly held....
The big end of town would have difficulty getting into this one, even if they wanted to...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Hey Paul, there was definitely some interest yesterday.....much bigger volumes and just prior 4pm hardly any sells on deck.........
> Good to very good buying pressure for a small and little traded stock....and unlike a few others seems to be very tightly held....
> The big end of town would have difficulty getting into this one, even if they wanted to...




Hey Condog ..... yes there definitely seems to be some stirring happening lately. Today the oppies were up over 30% on larger than normal volume together with some significant buy orders sitting there! Yesterday the options closed at 6.1c and today after today there are over 600,000 in buy orders at 6.5c or greater with a single order of 350,000 sitting at 6.9c. 

Larger volume traded on the ordinary securities today aswell. Sellers are starting to thin and i think once the sp takes out the 22.5c barrier it may go on a run.

I wonder what todays interest is related to! It could be a number of things:
* Release of the scoping study for Windarra
* Current drilling related to the Salmon Gums project
* Current drilling related to the Sunday project

Positive news on any one of these could see a re-rating of TON's $17M market cap.

These are my thoughts only ..... DYOR


----------



## condog (21 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hey Condog ..... yes there definitely seems to be some stirring happening lately. Today the oppies were up over 30% on larger than normal volume together with some significant buy orders sitting there! Yesterday the options closed at 6.1c and today after today there are over 600,000 in buy orders at 6.5c or greater with a single order of 350,000 sitting at 6.9c.
> 
> Larger volume traded on the ordinary securities today aswell. Sellers are starting to thin and i think once the sp takes out the 22.5c barrier it may go on a run.
> 
> ...




Hi Paully et al
Once again Paul you prove to be a wise one, IMO hitting the nail fair and squarely on the head.......

IMO its related to anticipation of all three....but particularly Salmon & Sunday...which I think is what the big players are sniffing....Not long till the word will be out on this one......

I racked up a lot of it this week just in case....


----------



## sam76 (21 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I was the guy lucky enough to get those oppies yesterday. 

All i could afford at the time and they were expensive compared to the heads but i had a greater exposure to the stock this way, plus a massive expiration date (dec 2013)

I have no access to market depth in either my trading platforms - I guess it's too small maybe?

anyways, I'll be holding for a little while longer and am happy to be along for the ride.

edit.  Forgot to say thanks to you two for your great research.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



sam76 said:


> I was the guy lucky enough to get those oppies yesterday.
> 
> All i could afford at the time and they were expensive compared to the heads but i had a greater exposure to the stock this way, plus a massive expiration date (dec 2013)
> 
> ...




Hi Sam ...... welcome aboard and you did well picked yesterday to pick up oppies around 6c ..... a few bigger players seem to have got wind of TON today and starting to push the price up .... options haven't dipped below 5c which says something about how much perceived long term value is there!



condog said:


> Hi Paully et al
> Once again Paul you prove to be a wise one, IMO hitting the nail fair and squarely on the head.......
> 
> IMO its related to anticipation of all three....but particularly Salmon & Sunday...which I think is what the big players are sniffing....Not long till the word will be out on this one......
> ...




Yes i think you're right Condog (not about the wise bit LOL ... just try to do my research well) ...... there is a lot of upside to TON and with near term news expected on all 3 projects in Feb i think this is generating increased interest now! Looking forward to see what tomorrows trading brings!


----------



## condog (21 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Its really weird you know i watched this for a while before researching it and buying and there was virtually no sell volumes at all nearly all the time....

Then when i purchased I had to smash a few prices at once to get them which triggered that flurry last week..... the sellers had complete control and with just one more sell the next one was 0.39c which someone may have been silly enough to bid if it was the only sale.........

Then in came the sellers got to excited and have sell pressurded all the way back down.....to just above its old point....

Theres one thing ive learned in small stock.... never put you sells on till the price is at what you want to sell for , else your just bidding it down, especially if you have big holdings in small companies....

thats my 2c for tonight........see ya in ton tomoz ...hopefully lotza action....


----------



## kgee (22 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Sometimes i miss the point
it's being fluctuating the last couple of weeks, give or minus 10%
no big rise in volume
scoping study to come + drill results
please explain again why you like this company
I just don't see the differrence between TON and 100 other companies
I'm not saying your wrong but can you dumb it down for me?


----------



## kgee (22 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Wrong forum to say it on but just posted my 500th time ....hope its not the piece of hay that broke the camels back lol


----------



## Miner (22 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kgee said:


> Wrong forum to say it on but just posted my 500th time ....hope its not the piece of hay that broke the camels back lol




Congratulations Kgee for your 500th posting.

May be now you share your credit card details for all of us to buy chamapagane to celebrate this milestone


----------



## condog (22 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kgee said:


> Sometimes i miss the point
> it's being fluctuating the last couple of weeks, give or minus 10%
> no big rise in volume
> scoping study to come + drill results
> ...




happy 500th

Perhaps ther are 100 others but what i particularly like about this one is;

When if this one rockets I will be gettign the list of 99 of you to invest in LOL

In its absolute simplistic view:
Tiny market cap - considering significant cash in bank - with high leverage to  fully funded drilling program in two very high class tenements.
Likely imminent cash flow position from Windarra tailings to fund significnat and accelelrated growth platform...
Likely imminent drilling results and upgrades from both tenements in the very near term...
Enough cash to keep them going for a while...

So IMO probable large and likely outcome in very short space of time...not factored into current price...and probably not likely to be until a result comes in...


----------



## kgee (22 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Apologies...had a couple too many last night
will be watching upcoming announcements with interest
especially the economics of the windarra tailings project...approx 100,00 oz and .78 g/t


----------



## noirua (22 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Still holding on to this one as it's difficult to see the eventual value and others may pile in knowing the stock has plenty of plus signals on its various ventures. Gambling that TON is cheap in the odds game and the A$ should weaken further against the greenback.


----------



## GaryS (22 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

This report is from Taylor Collison sharebrokers and investment advisors. It gives a good picture of the company and it's outlook.

http://www.tritongold.com.au/docs/TON_20091214_Taylor Collison Research Report_BB.pdf

Of interest on page 13 of the report

At the Windarra Tailings Dam project the company is on track to announce its maiden JORC-compliant resource and results of an initial Scoping Study in the first quarter of 2010. Results of this will enable a re-rating of the company with respect to a gold resource inventory and provide the potential for an early cash flow.


----------



## condog (22 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Thanks heres the section from report above:

Conclusion and Recommendations
Triton holds a significant portfolio of projects with excellent exposure to the rising gold price and
continued strong sentiment for gold. The company will have an expected steady flow of news in the
first quarter of 2010.
The Albany-Fraser Projects have significant upside through continued positive exploration results and we
look forward to receiving drilling results from aircore and reverse circulation drilling programs from
Salmon Gums into early 2010.
At the Windarra Tailings Dam project the company is on track to announce its maiden JORC-compliant
resource and results of an initial Scoping Study in the first quarter of 2010. Results of this will enable a
re-rating of the company with respect to a gold resource inventory and provide the potential for an early
cash flow.
Diamond drilling will commence at the Sunday project to further test previously reported high-grade gold
intersections.
A joint venture partner is sought to advance the Tushtena project in Alaska, the project shows similarities
to Intrusion Related Gold Systems of which examples include the multi million ounce deposits of Fort
Knox (7Moz) and Pogo (5Moz).
We view the combination of projects, the focus on gold and the experienced board of directors and
management as an excellent combination to achieve success through discovery.
We look forward to continued positive results and recommend Triton as a Speculative Buy.


----------



## condog (23 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

DJ Carmichael is also rating this as a Buy...

Once they have Windarra scoping study it should be upgraded by other brokers and analysts as well



> DJ Carmichael see a ton of value in Triton Gold
> 
> DJ Carmichael said the valuation when compared against peers is modest and they believe that exploration success and a positive resource result and scoping study at Windarra will be the catalysts for a price re-rating.
> 
> DJ Carmichael recommends TON as a Speculative Buy for risk tolerant investors seeking a low entry point into a gold company run by a highly respected team of mining executives."



From http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-see-a-ton-of-value-in-triton-gold--3711.html


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Options (TONO) continue to be sort after ..... buyers creeping up even though the market has been quite ordinary lately!
Big month of February is almost here ....... scoping study and drilling results from Sunday and Salmon Gums to be announced!!
Bring it on


----------



## condog (28 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Options (TONO) continue to be sort after ..... buyers creeping up even though the market has been quite ordinary lately!
> Big month of February is almost here ....... scoping study and drilling results from Sunday and Salmon Gums to be announced!!
> Bring it on




I concur Paul..... Im extremely excited about what February might IMO bring for TON.....

Certainly seems like lots of possible upside....  
I really hope Wyndarra proceeds, simply for cash flow reasons alone, as that free cash flow will really help by going after the higher grade areas of the tailings.... if they can then use that to fast track further exploration of Salmon Gums and sunday the potential upside would be likely to be much sooner and bigger....


----------



## condog (28 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Salmon Gumms drilling goes right through to March so good results will filter through till March.... 

The scoping study is due mid Feb


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Quarterly has been released after market close today. A very good read and shows that TON has a lot of activity occurring on many projects in this current quarter with plenty of news to be released


----------



## condog (30 January 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Quarterly has been released after market close today. A very good read and shows that TON has a lot of activity occurring on many projects in this current quarter with plenty of news to be released




Thanks Paul for the heads up, comsec doesnt show announcments that come in after hours till the next reset time...ie mon 6am...

Had a read...good to see this


> “We’ve made some significant progress at Windarra tailings dam this
> quarter and will continue to seek avenues for near-term cash flow,
> which may contribute funds to exploration programs being conducted
> elsewhere” said Mr Hall.




And this



> “We expect more news during Q1 as results are received and
> analysed, as well as corporate opportunities explored.”




Also good to see in the cashflow statement
Admin costs of only 484K with bank balance of approx 4.5M
Also spending 862K pq on exploration....so expect a BIG ROI on this....

For those unfamiliar with TON highlights include


> HIGHLIGHTS
> • Maiden resource estimate of 110,000ozs for Windarra tailings
> dam
> • Commenced metallurgical testwork at Windarra tailings dam
> ...


----------



## condog (2 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Under 2 weeks now till the scoping study is due to be reported....

Feb 14th is the date for release....

Drilling is ongoing and we should recieve another update soon of any finds worth reporting....


----------



## AussiePaul72 (2 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Under 2 weeks now till the scoping study is due to be reported....
> 
> Feb 14th is the date for release....
> 
> Drilling is ongoing and we should recieve another update soon of any finds worth reporting....




Hi Condog ..... the date for completion is actually Feb 8 ...... which is NEXT MONDAY!! ...... not long to wait now ....... and there is always the odd chance that it could be released this week .... 8 Feb 2010 is 6 months from the date of listing on the ASX and releasing the scoping study by this date fulfils the company's commitment to Poseidon Nickel Ltd. 

Quoted from last quarterly report:
"During the quarter the Company released a maiden resource estimate for the Windarra tailings dam. The Indicated Resource estimate is 113,000ozs contained in 4.50 million tonnes at 0.78g Au/t and was completed by CSA Global Pty Ltd (CSA). The Scoping Study on the Windarra tailings dam being carried out by West Coast Pty Ltd is on schedule to be completed by 8 February 2010 (six months from the date of listing on the ASX), which fulfils the Company’s commitment to Poseidon Nickel Ltd."


----------



## AussiePaul72 (2 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Under 2 weeks now till the scoping study is due to be reported....
> 
> Feb 14th is the date for release....
> 
> Drilling is ongoing and we should recieve another update soon of any finds worth reporting....




G'day Condog ...... you must have got the dates mixed as Feb 14 is Valentines Day!!! ..... an important day aswell ..... LOL


----------



## condog (3 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi Condog ..... the date for completion is actually Feb 8 ...... which is NEXT MONDAY!! ...... not long to wait now ....... and there is always the odd chance that it could be released this week .... 8 Feb 2010 is 6 months from the date of listing on the ASX and releasing the scoping study by this date fulfils the company's commitment to Poseidon Nickel Ltd.
> 
> Quoted from last quarterly report:
> "During the quarter the Company released a maiden resource estimate for the Windarra tailings dam. The Indicated Resource estimate is 113,000ozs contained in 4.50 million tonnes at 0.78g Au/t and was completed by CSA Global Pty Ltd (CSA). The Scoping Study on the Windarra tailings dam being carried out by West Coast Pty Ltd is on schedule to be completed by 8 February 2010 (six months from the date of listing on the ASX), which fulfils the Company’s commitment to Poseidon Nickel Ltd."





Yep ta...knew that, and they may present it to market as early as Feb 8th, but they are actually presenting it to Poseiden on the 14th... so I personally doubt it will be released to public till same date...

If however they give this info to Posieden before 8th as apparently required...then we will under disclosure, surely see the report on the same date....presumably the 7th / 8th...

Paully, not sure that Valentines day stops multi million dollar deals.....?? lol..it sure creates some future ones though..


----------



## AussiePaul72 (3 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Yep ta...knew that, and they may present it to market as early as Feb 8th, but they are actually presenting it to Poseiden on the 14th... so I personally doubt it will be released to public till same date...
> 
> If however they give this info to Posieden before 8th as apparently required...then we will under disclosure, surely see the report on the same date....presumably the 7th / 8th...
> 
> Paully, not sure that Valentines day stops multi million dollar deals.....?? lol..it sure creates some future ones though..




Hi Condog .... thanks for that clarification ... where did you get the Feb 14 presentation date to Poseidon from? ... don't think i've come across that!

TON would have been great buying IMHO today ..... however i have my fill and am just waiting patiently


----------



## Miner (4 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Today TON fell down like a pack of cards
I wished to have deciphered the true posting vs ramping on this thread.

Never mind all part of a game when insufficient research is done by me

I am moving on


----------



## condog (4 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> Today TON fell down like a pack of cards
> I wished to have deciphered the true posting vs ramping on this thread.
> 
> Never mind all part of a game when insufficient research is done by me
> ...




Miner, its a small traded stock flying under the radar, bound to have days where its ignred by buyers and sold down....  

If anything yesterday is the day to be grabbing stocks like this....if youve DYOR and sought advice...

PAtience omego.....8th - 14th feb = significnat announcment, then drilling results contiuing through to march..... some time shortly after march = decision time on drilling results / JORC compliant estimate.....= potential upside.....


----------



## Miner (4 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Miner, its a small traded stock flying under the radar, bound to have days where its ignred by buyers and sold down....
> 
> If anything yesterday is the day to be grabbing stocks like this....if youve DYOR and sought advice...
> 
> PAtience omego.....8th - 14th feb = significnat announcment, then drilling results contiuing through to march..... some time shortly after march = decision time on drilling results / JORC compliant estimate.....= potential upside.....




You are good Condog. Never miss a post under your radar. Surely police department and ASIC missing your services

Thanks a lot mate for your courageous note.


----------



## condog (4 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> You are good Condog. Never miss a post under your radar. Surely police department and ASIC missing your services
> 
> Thanks a lot mate for your courageous note.




Hey miner, im not sure whether your joking or angry, but that deck of cards just un-collapsed.....hope that makes ya day....:

Not sure what ya meant by carageous either....but no dramas


----------



## Miner (4 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Hey miner, im not sure whether your joking or angry, but that deck of cards just un-collapsed.....hope that makes ya day....:
> 
> Not sure what ya meant by carageous either....but no dramas




Condog

You have to make  harder efforts to get me angry.

I was only complimenting your pair of hawk eyes. 

LOL


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> Today TON fell down like a pack of cards
> I wished to have deciphered the true posting vs ramping on this thread.
> 
> Never mind all part of a game when insufficient research is done by me
> ...




Miner, I'm struggling to understand your comments? TON is a minnow and therefore does waiver around a bit but yesterday it dipped down to 19c, which is NOT a new low for the company and still within its trading band history. Today it bounced back to close at 21c. I hardly call this falling down like a pack of cards.

I don't believe there has been any ramping or false information posted on this thread that i can recall. If there has please disclose it?

As with all stocks, you should do your own research before investing ....... and if TON is not your cup of tea (so to speak) then thats fine!! I wish you all the best on your future stock picks. Take care mate


----------



## condog (7 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Paul we may see an announcment on Windarra tommorrow....even though they are presenting it to Posioden on 14th it is possible it could be released to market any time from the 8th to 14th....  keep your eyes tuned..


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Paul we may see an announcment on Windarra tommorrow....even though they are presenting it to Posioden on 14th it is possible it could be released to market any time from the 8th to 14th....  keep your eyes tuned..




Yeah i agree Condog ...... could be any time from tomorrow .... and even if not presented to Poseidon yet they may release an announcement to ASX as an update to say its completed and ready for presentation


----------



## condog (8 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Yeah i agree Condog ...... could be any time from tomorrow .... and even if not presented to Poseidon yet they may release an announcement to ASX as an update to say its completed and ready for presentation




They might prove me wrong now, but looks like they are making us wait to the 14th....no rush on this i need the announcment delayed a week or so anyway....


----------



## AussiePaul72 (9 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> They might prove me wrong now, but looks like they are making us wait to the 14th....no rush on this i need the announcment delayed a week or so anyway....




Yeah you could be right Condog .... may not release it till after presentation. Why do you want it delayed? You going to be away?
As much as i'm eager for the announcements to start being released, i'm also comfortable in waiting and have confidence in the TON management team


----------



## condog (9 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Need some cash to raise exposure....if it goes up now its no good to me i havent got enough to bother making it worth all the research....  no use pussy footing around once you go to all the effort to find these stocks...


----------



## Speculator (9 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Looks like you'll be getting your buy opportunity condog.

I'd consider adding but all funds are currently tied up.

*OFF TOPIC*

I still consider myself relatively new to this but is it just me or are there a number of the smaller reasource stocks which are currently massivley undervalued?

I suppose it depends on 'personal opinion'. I actually find myself getting nervous at times because I start believing the sp of some of these CO's are to good to be true... then those some nervs turn into green rolling dollar signs in my eyes.

Condog youve clearly been in the game a few seasons whats your opinion, these days showing us some of the best small cap reasource buying around (everyone still paniced by GFC?) or are there always this many sexy buys floating around in your crystal ball?


----------



## Solitus (9 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Speculator said:


> Looks like you'll be getting your buy opportunity condog.




The spread between buyers and sellers is too wide, there won't be much buying at the 18.5c mark - the price movement on TON looks to me like sellers creating buy opportunities to increase their holding.  

Lots of buyers see the low last-sale and don't increase their bid, and then as soon as a seller drops their ask to 19-20c, their shares get snapped up.

I've seen it a few times in the last couple of days on TON - had an order in at 19c yesterday, ask was 20c, and as soon as another seller appeared at 19.5, someone wiped them out and most of the 20c level in a single buy.

Holding a good couple of parcels at an average of 20.5, which I'm happy with - probably going to sit tight where I am and wait for the JORC confirmation of what's in the ground.


----------



## condog (9 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Speculator ive just had much more time lately to do the research thats required to find them.... there seem to be nearly always lovely little gems that the market either ignores or hasn't  noticed..... but having the time to cast a really good look through their reports is the biggest task...

There are also it seems many people that do not or cannot bring themselves to place a value on a stock that has no revenue stream....and hence many are ignored or massively discounted due to that risk, percieved or real...

There presentations often paint a rosy picture but you really need to cross check there financials, for a few quarters and sometimes a few years to ensure they arent cooking the books.....to make sure they are actually attaining real value for the investors, rather thenn just drawing wages from investor capital..... then you have to cross check the resource they are claiming is good that many others are also singing its praises.... and that takes a bit of time to get to the point where you can throw a lot of money at it....

Right now my favourites are VIL, TON, AUT and HEG.....but DYOR...I can and do get some of these horribly wrong....they are inherintly very very very  risky, but the reward can be monumental.... and the more research you do the more you can either manage or reduce the risk....


----------



## jancha (10 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Solitus said:


> The spread between buyers and sellers is too wide, there won't be much buying at the 18.5c mark - the price movement on TON looks to me like sellers creating buy opportunities to increase their holding.
> 
> Lots of buyers see the low last-sale and don't increase their bid, and then as soon as a seller drops their ask to 19-20c, their shares get snapped up.
> 
> ...




The spread sheet between buyers & sellers is too wide?
3 buyers in waiting! Wow lot of interest here!


----------



## Speculator (10 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Right now my favourites are VIL, TON, AUT and HEG.....but DYOR...I can and do get some of these horribly wrong....they are inherintly very very very  risky, but the reward can be monumental.... and the more research you do the more you can either manage or reduce the risk....




Hey Condog

If you add PEM, MAU, CAP and GRR to your list wed be looking at very similar portfolios (resources anyway)....given there would be a lot more zeros in some significant locations in yours, ha!

Hopefully TON will give us a heads up soon


----------



## Miner (11 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I looked at TON which is hardly trading today but the buyer and seller positions are interesting (for me !)

Four buyers for 425000 units and 21 sellers for 516000 units.

So there could be some big players waiting for bargain prices and small players are panicked to get their money back. 

Please see attached screen shot.

Disclaimer : I hold


----------



## jancha (11 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> I looked at TON which is hardly trading today but the buyer and seller positions are interesting (for me !)
> 
> Four buyers for 425000 units and 21 sellers for 516000 units.
> 
> ...




I think your about one thing Miner & that there's hardly any interest in it at all.
I think your dreaming about big players waiting for a bargin price unless you class the total 4 buyers at 425000 units as big buyers.


----------



## condog (11 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Not a lot of buying interest given the possible announcments pending in the next month....

Its got to be approaching bargain territory.....IMO

Disc- i hold, DYOR, and seek expert advice...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (11 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> I looked at TON which is hardly trading today but the buyer and seller positions are interesting (for me !)
> 
> Four buyers for 425000 units and 21 sellers for 516000 units.
> 
> ...




What a difference a day can make ...... I couldn't believe my eyes when it got down to under 5 buyers ...... only extremely small volume of 8500 went through at lunchtime today at 17.5c ...... which must have triggered BUY territory for many watching from the sidelines cos by end of day there was ....
12 buyers for 791,500
21 sellers for 516,040
Lots more interest on the buy side where as sell side virtually hasn't changed


----------



## jancha (11 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> What a difference a day can make ...... I couldn't believe my eyes when it got down to under 5 buyers ...... only extremely small volume of 8500 went through at lunchtime today at 17.5c ...... which must have triggered BUY territory for many watching from the sidelines cos by end of day there was ....
> 12 buyers for 791,500
> 21 sellers for 516,040
> Lots more interest on the buy side where as sell side virtually hasn't changed




Depends on how you look at it.
Personally I feel it's the same with most shares when they drop far enough in price.
Drop down enough and the spec buyers come into it.
Didn't see too many buys above 18.5c & the bigger buyers are down the ladder.
Would rather see some support around the 20c mark.


----------



## Miner (11 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> What a difference a day can make ...... I couldn't believe my eyes when it got down to under 5 buyers ...... only extremely small volume of 8500 went through at lunchtime today at 17.5c ...... which must have triggered BUY territory for many watching from the sidelines cos by end of day there was ....
> 12 buyers for 791,500
> 21 sellers for 516,040
> Lots more interest on the buy side where as sell side virtually hasn't changed




Hi Aussie Paul

You are very right on the volume of buyers and sellers.

I saw some one wanted to buy at 12 cents. Now if he or she is a serious buyer why 12 cents to buy ? Hypothetically John Smith or Mary Anne can bring the position up or down with a fictious purchase figure with a large volume. It will never happen unless there is a real slump. 
On the other hand, some one can put a sale figure at astronomingly high price. The difference is since short sell is prohibited legally one can not put a sell price for a number of shares unless he or she got them under hold. Unfortunately for buyer it does not matter. 

Pleaes educate me here as I have seen often in many stocks not just in TON one minute before the buy price becomes very high compared to sell price. When market opens then those buy prices vanish. The brokers are good in manipulating such numbers. So I do not know but do not get too fazed about low moving stocks when the buyer price and seller price are too wide.

I am holding TON and surprisingly got my buy order executed at 18.5 cents but still failing to understand the logic.

Regards


----------



## Miner (11 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Not a lot of buying interest given the possible announcments pending in the next month....
> 
> Its got to be approaching bargain territory.....IMO
> 
> Disc- i hold, DYOR, and seek expert advice...




Hi Condog

How are you doing ?

I thought from the communication posted in this thread that some announcement about the feasibility study  will be posted by TON this week, some said mid Feb and now you said next month. 

Does any one know who is the consultant providing this feas report with such a flexible dead lines ? Writing feas report is one of my main tasks to earn the bread but I have never got a client with such a moving target.
Totally cofused


----------



## condog (11 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> Hi Condog
> 
> How are you doing ?
> 
> ...




The Wyndarra scoping study gets presented to Posiedon on the 14th Feb so they have to release it to the market at or before that time....

Drilling at both projects is continueing through feb and march...hence the expected announcments over the course of the next month...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (12 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> Hi Aussie Paul
> 
> You are very right on the volume of buyers and sellers.
> 
> ...




Hi Miner ........ you have done well to pick up a parcel of TON at 18.5c. In relative terms there has been very little volume traded EVER in TON's history to date below 18.5c. Personally, I don't believe the sp has dropped due to anything leaked from Windarra feasability study or drilling results ...... it has dropped on relatively light volumes in general and coincided with market sentiment and downturn over the last few weeks. I think there is still plenty of interest in TON as the larger orders on buy side (100,000+ orders) are not just sitting at the lower levels of around 12c but also sit at 14c, 15.5c and 17c ....... creeping up the scale as i think buyers realise there is very little volume going through at current levels.
Good luck to all ...... please DYOR .... i'm holding both TON and TONO


----------



## Miner (12 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> The Wyndarra scoping study gets presented to Posiedon on the 14th Feb so they have to release it to the market at or before that time....
> 
> Drilling at both projects is continueing through feb and march...hence the expected announcments over the course of the next month...




Thanks Condog for the clarification. 

Let the begining of Chinese New Year brings some stimulus to the market and hence on tons of TON on 14 Feb which is Valentine's Day (?) and Sunday (for me to restart social tennis)


----------



## condog (12 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> Thanks Condog for the clarification.
> 
> Let the begining of Chinese New Year brings some stimulus to the market and hence on tons of TON on 14 Feb which is Valentine's Day (?) and Sunday (for me to restart social tennis)




Yeh about a week ago i realised the 14th was a Sunday which is weird, but thats the date they gave me when i emailed and asked....

Theres been no announcment today  yet so im guessing monday prior to open we should expect to see the scoping study on the asx...


----------



## Miner (12 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Yeh about a week ago i realised the 14th was a Sunday which is weird, but thats the date they gave me when i emailed and asked....
> 
> Theres been no announcment today  yet so im guessing monday prior to open we should expect to see the scoping study on the asx...




Hi Condog et. al 

For a change I am thinking to be  smarter

I sent an email to the CEO of TON this morning. Believe me within an hour I got a reply saying they have received the scoping study on 8th Feb as promised by him in his report. They are presenting it to Poseidon on 15th Feb and will release it in market on the same day.

My guess is today's rise in TON probably reflected people's belief.

Having said, he made no indication if the study report was bad or good. So all guess work at this moment. 

Have a great weekend.

I am looking better with some lower price purchase of TON in this week by default. I wish such smart act  happens with me for all holding


----------



## condog (12 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Good to hear miner

Just remmebr though while this scoping study will be excellent if its a low cost high return, near term project that gets a full tick of approval.....

Ultimately the real value will be in there drilling results.....if anything Wyndarra wont make TON a fantastic success, but it will give lovely short term cash flow to lessen or prevent dilutions and to fund faster exploration / development of its two other precints.....

To me Wyndarra is a nice little bonus not the real deal.. the real prize is in the two drilling projects...
Having said that 100K plus of accessable Au is not to be sneezed at for such a small mcap company...


----------



## condog (15 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Wyndarra scoping study must be released today....
They are giving details to Posieden today so will be obliged to release to market.....my understandin is its not commercially sensitive or private so we will see it today...

If its a goer we should see an immediate spike as it will bring short term cash flow for accellerated exploration and development of the Albanny Fraser et al..

Remember TON is only $10m mcap so if Wyndarra is a goer the upside of it will be good...but the real goal is to use the cash on the others....

Even if they can only mine 50,000 of the estimated 130,000 ounces , its likely to be low cost at say $600+ net per ounce * 50,000 = $30M cash over say 4 years for a $10M mcap company...... thats some serious upside..... but the cash will hopefully be injected stragiht to the others where the upside is hopefully aiming at discovering a 4-5M ouze resource....So far results have been very encouraging with multiple high grade intersections...over a large area...


----------



## Sean K (15 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Even if they can only mine 50,000 of the estimated 130,000 ounces , its likely to be low cost at say $600+ net per ounce * 50,000 = $30M cash over say 4 years ..



condog, 50k ounces over 4 years in about 200k total ounces. So the calculator tells me anyway.

The metallurgical testwork will be interesting. How they are going to make .78 g/t economical to produce will be anyway. I suppose having it sitting on the surface they can just pan it out. Wasn't a feasability study due on the 8th? 

Certainly an interesting minnow, if they are lucky enough to hit something with their exploration drilling.


----------



## Miner (15 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kennas said:


> condog, 50k ounces over 4 years in about 200k total ounces. So the calculator tells me anyway.
> 
> The metallurgical testwork will be interesting. How they are going to make .78 g/t economical to produce will be anyway. I suppose having it sitting on the surface they can just pan it out. Wasn't a feasability study due on the 8th?
> 
> Certainly an interesting minnow, if they are lucky enough to hit something with their exploration drilling.




Hi Condog and Kennas

The gold plant nearer to .78 gm per ton currently operating is Boddington Gold Mines (BGM) owned by Newmont in WA. But it is a massive plant and probably largest milling and processing plant in gold. So basically with a very high  scale of economy BGM is aiming to be successful. 

But the same may not be a typical example for Condog with a very low volume of production and resources.

Any way and only a few hours when the scoping study gets revealed. Probably it will be disclosed after the market is closed meeting the ASX requirement of same day but giving enough time for the Tuesday market to react and act


----------



## tunrida (15 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

the worm seems to have turned a little on this one - buyer board a lot fuller now. Not smart if the news is not happy, they will just get taken in the exit and will miss the boat if the news is good.


----------



## condog (15 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

We didnt get our announcment Paul.... 

Ill be bashing ther inbox for news by mid day tomoz if it aint up....


----------



## AussiePaul72 (15 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> We didnt get our announcment Paul....
> 
> Ill be bashing ther inbox for news by mid day tomoz if it aint up....




Condog, TON have a habit of releasing announcements after market close ..... so still might be coming! However, as it was a presentation i thought it might have been released by now.
Don't lose sight of the big picture though and everything TON has going for it. I have confidence in the management team. Just have to exercise patience i guess


----------



## condog (15 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Condog, TON have a habit of releasing announcements after market close ..... so still might be coming! However, as it was a presentation i thought it might have been released by now.
> Don't lose sight of the big picture though and everything TON has going for it. I have confidence in the management team. Just have to exercise patience i guess




As do i very much so, but i do like timely announcments.....so will be on there case if its not timely


----------



## Atlas79 (15 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> We didnt get our announcment Paul....
> 
> Ill be bashing ther inbox for news by mid day tomoz if it aint up....




I contacted them today already. They said the results were done on the 8th and today they were putting together their statement. We should know tomorrow...


----------



## condog (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Atlas79 said:


> I contacted them today already. They said the results were done on the 8th and today they were putting together their statement. We should know tomorrow...




Cool thanks  atlas..... hopefully it will be a goer....as i said its not make or break, but it will certainly add value and accellerate things if it is....


----------



## Miner (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Cool thanks  atlas..... hopefully it will be a goer....as i said its not make or break, but it will certainly add value and accellerate things if it is....




Market opened more than 14 minutes now.
No announcement from TON.
They promised for the announcement and confirmed the same. But promises are made in heaven. Probably they are watching the market movement to position the time of announcement . I am now becoming cynical on TON


----------



## jancha (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> We didnt get our announcment Paul....
> 
> Ill be bashing ther inbox for news by mid day tomoz if it aint up....




Howz the inbox looking condog?
 It's midday and still no news.
Dislike companies that state that an announcement is to to be made by ex date & then not deliver.
Totally agree with you miner.


----------



## Speculator (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



jancha said:


> Howz the inbox looking condog?
> It's midday and still no news.
> Dislike companies that state that an announcement is to to be made by ex date & then not deliver.
> Totally agree with you miner.




Doing a good job of making me nervous about my holding.

Continuing to hold for now, but will dump them if an update is not given within 24 hours.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Must be a good reason why they haven't released an announcement yet. They could be possibly waiting on the tick of approval from Poseidon management for parts of the news release also. Also, going on past history its not unusual to see them release news after market close.
I'll looking regularly tonight for any news releases even though its not a make or break project.
First set of drilling results should be getting very close for the Salmon Gums project aswell ..... this for me is a very exciting prospect


----------



## Miner (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Must be a good reason why they haven't released an announcement yet. They could be possibly waiting on the tick of approval from Poseidon management for parts of the news release also. Also, going on past history its not unusual to see them release news after market close.
> I'll looking regularly tonight for any news releases even though its not a make or break project.
> First set of drilling results should be getting very close for the Salmon Gums project aswell ..... this for me is a very exciting prospect




Here U go mate.
The good reasons are out : recovery 85% through two set up one of which CIL carbon in leach technlogy.
Should a miner be happy with this low recovery and that too an expensive CIL plant for 65% order recovery 

Was the waiting worthy ? Don't know. Need to read every word of this two page report and suerly Posseidon got hundred of pages of the report.

Surely market will tell the story tomorrow

Report is attached


----------



## condog (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I think the market will be generally dissapointed...primarily becasue of a lack of detail and longer time line then anticipated.....

Recovery rates seem OK, but then that depends on cost, and further studies which i thought they may have provided....and didnt....

Dont be surprised if there is an inital sell off on this news, which may well be a stupid move given this is the minor prize comparred to potential of Albanny fraser drilling results which are currently being drilled...

Hopefully i will get my top up opportunity...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> I think the market will be generally dissapointed...primarily becasue of a lack of detail and longer time line then anticipated.....
> 
> Recovery rates seem good, but then that depends on cost which i thought they may have provided....and didnt....
> 
> ...




Just as i thought ..... announcement released after market close tonight!

I tend to agree Condog .... i wouldn't be surprised to see the short term traders sell off tomorrow ....... not that in my opinion the report is a bad one but just not filled with a lot of detail ..... i'll be looking to add more if it drops too much tomorrow aswell ...... just as you said 'this is the minor prize' but a useful one to have for early cash flow .....

We mustn't be too far away from initial drilling results from drill program that was started on Dec 11 and will continue through till March..... so i'd be surprised to see the share price slip too much


----------



## Speculator (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Just as i thought ..... announcement released after market close tonight!
> 
> We mustn't be too far away from initial drilling results from drill program that was started on Dec 11 and will continue through till March..... so i'd be surprised to see the share price slip too much




Judging from its performance last week and this average ann I wouldnt be supprised to see it get pushed/slip -13% over the next few days and then start building its way back up into the make or break ann. Will be interesting to see how the DOW performed in the morning if we see green (which is where my money is) may buffer the initial sell off.

And when we get red from the DOW the following day (which again is where my money is) it may help push TON down far enough for Condog to get come action. -Speculator-

Glad we got this tonight.


----------



## jancha (16 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Speculator said:


> Judging from its performance last week and this average ann I wouldnt be supprised to see it get pushed/slip -13% over the next few days and then start building its way back up into the make or break ann. Will be interesting to see how the DOW performed in the morning if we see green (which is where my money is) may buffer the initial sell off.
> 
> And when we get red from the DOW the following day (which again is where my money is) it may help push TON down far enough for Condog to get come action. -Speculator-
> 
> Glad we got this tonight.




I have the feeling that a 10% drop tomorrow would be in order on this announcement.
Hmmm maybe more


----------



## Miner (17 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Folks

Let me confess I do hold TON and am worried for tomorrow.

Hypothetically if the market crashes by 10% or even more I am not going to top up.

My reasoning is very simple. With little joy with the scoping study done by a consultant  West Coast Projects (my ignorance even working for three different excellent gold companies -I have  never heard of the company name. But now there are so many changed hands in the name of acquisition, merger, organic growth that West something company must have been existing). 

Google it - nothing came as west coast projects or Canguro excepting Canguro means Kangaroo

Whitepages search - nothing came as company whereabouts by using Canguro or White Coast Projects 
Did some ASIC search and it appears the company previously registered in NSW.


*Extracted from ASIC's database at AEST 01:33:28 on 17/02/2010
Name 	WEST COAST PROJECTS PTY LTD
ACN 	002 082 797
ABN 	25 002 082 797
Type 	Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By Shares
Registration Date 	10/02/1981
Next Review Date 	10/02/2011
Status 	Registered
Locality of Registered Office 	Scarborough WA 6019
Jurisdiction 	Australian Securities & Investments Commission

Previous State 	NSW*
Previous Number 	26319345

Former Name(s) 	CANGURO PTY LTD
It does not matter now and with pre feasibility study another 18 months way, I will be surprised to see how many are  going to stick loyal to TON.

So first come first serve probably and who knows how the price will behave in general due to Dow Jones effect end of tonight.

I am not trying to dampen the sentiment but seeing visible signs I just can make poker face to play dumb 

DYOR - I am often wrong on my understanding the market and to react. Seek financial and expert advise to make your decision


----------



## Atlas79 (17 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

This is a post I've taken from another forum. If to cross post like this is not allowed please forgive & delete, but if this poster's calcs are right, we should not be upset at all:



> I see this as a very positive announcement. Do your sums guys upto 85% recovery of gold that is on surface. Remember this is just sitting there in a dam. This is approx $110 million in gold. Great result for shareholders IMO.


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Having real gold actually sitting there is not the issue for a tailing operation. It's low low grade, and a high % of it needs to be economically extracted. All the scoping study has done is show that as low as 68% of it can be extracted, about .5 g/t ish, and they are unable to give a capex or opex. This operation was supposed to be the cash flow to fund further exploration wasn't it? Some were even putting p/e's on it somewhere. It's now going to be months before even a feasability study comes out. This announcement and subsequent sell off by 'short term traders' is by no means an opportunity to top up. This is a highly speculative exploration company with nothing but some waste, and some prospective ground, imo. No way near investment material, but short term trader at best. Hope I'm proved wrong by those who have put more heart and sole into it than I.


----------



## Miner (17 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kennas said:


> Having real gold actually sitting there is not the issue for a tailing operation. It's low low grade, and a high % of it needs to be economically extracted. All the scoping study has done is show that as low as 68% of it can be extracted, about .5 g/t ish, and they are unable to give a capex or opex. This operation was supposed to be the cash flow to fund further exploration wasn't it? Some were even putting p/e's on it somewhere. It's now going to be months before even a feasability study comes out. This announcement and subsequent sell off by 'short term traders' is by no means an opportunity to top up. This is a highly speculative exploration company with nothing but some waste, and some prospective ground, imo. No way near investment material, but short term trader at best. Hope I'm proved wrong by those who have put more heart and sole into it than I.




Well said Kennas (as always you do)  and I fully agree .
It reinforces my previous post too.
IMO the company is just now surviving until the end of PFS (remember not even DFS or BFS) in next 18 months
Today market is showing sellers are ready to sell at 18 cents.
I am cynical who have said 85% recovery is good not understanding the CIL recovery has been estimated far lower.
Bottom line is now cash and faster rate of Pay Back . Without DCF it is just guess work.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (17 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> Well said Kennas (as always you do)  and I fully agree .
> It reinforces my previous post too.
> IMO the company is just now surviving until the end of PFS (remember not even DFS or BFS) in next 18 months
> Today market is showing sellers are ready to sell at 18 cents.
> ...




Hey Miner, where did you get sellers ready to sell at 18c?? TON sp dropped as most of us expected but only touched 18.5c before closing at 19c. Was definitely a good day on the market today but there seems to be good support level at 18-18.5c. Was a higher volume day for TON after announcement but still stayed within normal trading band.

My read on this is that while the announcement wasn't as good as we were hoping, many investors still see lots of potential in TON's projects. We need to keep in mind that the Windarra Tailings project is NOT a make or break project nor was it ever going to be a company maker.

I didn't invest in TON for the Windarra Tailings project ..... i'm in due to the results they have received to date on other potentially highly prospective projects of which they are currently drilling (from Dec 09 through till Mar 10). This includes a significant drilling program at their 'CORE' project as stated in the last quarterly:

"In December 2009, Triton Gold’s commenced a 10,000m aircore drill
program at its core project, Salmon Gums (100%), in the Albany-
Fraser Province. The program will test a number of large-scale
coherent soil gold anomalies on the project and continue through Q1
2010."

Also TON's cash position as stated in the last quarterly was:

"As at 31 December 2009 Triton Gold Limited had net cash on hand of approximately $4.4 million."

Maybe i have wool over my eyes but i still think TON is in a relatively healthy position with lots of upside as further announcements on potentially company-making projects are released as drill results come to hand and are released. Good luck to all loyal holders!! 

ps. I think this is a wonderful thread on TON with everybody free to exercise their opinion .... after all thats what a forum is all about .... thanks to all that have contributed to date .... keep it up!


----------



## Miner (17 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hey Miner, where did you get sellers ready to sell at 18c?? TON sp dropped as most of us expected but only touched 18.5c before closing at 19c. Was definitely a good day on the market today but there seems to be good support level at 18-18.5c. Was a higher volume day for TON after announcement but still stayed within normal trading band.




Dear Aussie Paul 72

Hats off to your confidence on TON and strategy to be loyal with TON. It is a healthy sign for the progress of the company.

At the posting of my last mail stating sellers were ready to sell at 18 cents market was not opened. I saw it from the prices shown in Commsec. When market opened the TON came down at 18.5 cents and not 18 cents. It was not an unusual thing. I have seen there are traders who put buy or sell signal and then withdraw /amend their orders probably 5 minutes before market opens. 

Any way 18.5 cents was a good sign and aligned with 10% drop as predicted by many of the holders in this forum.

I hope to have clarified you the saga behind 18 cents story.

If I could add my perspective on TON and please DYOR.

Reading through the scanty published scoping study and not seeing any demonstrated evidence of the consultant's track record, elongated and unusual time for PFS I took my own decision and sold off TON at 20 cents today as soon as TON commenced trading. Having bought at an average 18 cents I was still in green but will not look greener if TON exceeds 21 cents or so in couple of weeks. 

As a miner I do believe there is a technical strength on the concept from TON process . However whether to transfer a concept into a business solution requires further studies, expenditure and brain  That is why companies spend money on PFS and BFS (and hire people like me to conduct those studies and hence provide my wages to spend on family and little surplus on shares . My wife calls it my addiction or gambling on shares ) . 

I being impatient and with my own strategies just can not wait for 18 months from now for such projects. 

Please read my previous postings on TON and I have been consistent.

But that was my strategy to stop loss and I am happy with the cash received today  to be invested on something else.

My best wishes for TON holders and loyalists. I may return to TON investment again as the development report comes from the company and how the price travels in near future. Until that happens   :bekloppt:


----------



## AussiePaul72 (17 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> Dear Aussie Paul 72
> 
> Hats off to your confidence on TON and strategy to be loyal with TON. It is a healthy sign for the progress of the company.
> 
> ...




Hi Miner ..... totally understand where you got the 18c from now ..... typical traders playing silly buggers prior to market open .... it actually didn't dip to 18.5c till early afternoon.

I respect your opinion on TON .... disagree with you ....but totally respect you ..... i may be proven wrong but at this stage i'm still a supporter on the info i have at hand.

You still made a small profit on your investment and thats the aim of the game ..... well done!

All the best mate on your future investments .... don't forget to keep an eye on TON!!


----------



## Miner (17 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi Miner ..... totally understand where you got the 18c from now ..... typical traders playing silly buggers prior to market open .... it actually didn't dip to 18.5c till early afternoon.
> 
> I respect your opinion on TON .... disagree with you ....but totally respect you ..... i may be proven wrong but at this stage i'm still a supporter on the info i have at hand.
> 
> ...




Aussie Paul 72

First of all thanks for taking care to respond.

I meant  not to invade TON for sometime to check my temptation. 

But it is bad addiction as you know. So I saw your mail.

I felt privileged to  see that you have actually put your point very kindly and that should be the right spirit of this or any good forum.

Thanks for showing your respect  to this fellow's opinion and I value it immensly. 

As my avtar  like  Socrates  I  always like  to keep the  wisdom (your respect) and ready to drink  a cup of Helmlock (poison or loss in the share market)  than loosing the wisdom.

Sorry folks - all philosophy and off the topic as I do not have any tons of TON against my name.

Good night to TON holders and good luck.

Regards


----------



## condog (18 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Holding nicely Paul which is a sign i like to see....one of the benefits of low turnover stock....disciplined holders that done sell off and destroy value based on nothing.....

Looking forward to comprehensive drilling results in march and sporadic news worthy interem results between now and then...


----------



## noirua (18 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

The reported plan that the IMF have in place to sell gold has affected all the gold mining stocks. It could be a while before investing in gold stocks comes back in vogue again.


----------



## condog (18 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



noirua said:


> The reported plan that the IMF have in place to sell gold has affected all the gold mining stocks. It could be a while before investing in gold stocks comes back in vogue again.




Its only $6B worth, wont take too long for that to be gobbled in the current market....

China and India will want their fair share and China may even purchase the lot if offered it....Im sure theyde rather hold $6B of gold then another $6 potentially worthless USD...after all its only about 5 minutes trade surplus for them.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (18 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Holding nicely Paul which is a sign i like to see....one of the benefits of low turnover stock....disciplined holders that done sell off and destroy value based on nothing.....
> 
> Looking forward to comprehensive drilling results in march and sporadic news worthy interem results between now and then...




Yeah agree Condog ..... those that wanted out seemed to have mostly gone yesterday ..... with much lower volume going through today .... and only approx 10,000 of todays traded at 18.5c .... very little on offer below 20c as it stands now. We may see a bit of a standoff between buyers and sellers possibly until some more news comes forth. Looking forward to release of drill results


----------



## Sean K (18 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Holding nicely Paul which is a sign i like to see....one of the benefits of low turnover stock....disciplined holders that done sell off and destroy value based on nothing......



I don't want seem to be continually negative.....but I will have to once again. While you may think there are some disciplined holders here, they could just as well run for the covers down the track when others stampede, just as we saw during the peak of the GFC. Especially for low volume/illiquid stocks like this. Once punters are desperate they will sell in to ANY buy price no matter what the spread. I've seen the dramatic effects of this on numerous occasions. You do NOT want to be the disciplined faithful holder when the lemmings start jumping off the cliff.  

Again, please don't think me to be overly negative here, just calling it as I see it. I have continually bagged my own stocks on too many occasions to mention.


----------



## condog (19 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kennas said:


> I don't want seem to be continually negative.....but I will have to once again. While you may think there are some disciplined holders here, they could just as well run for the covers down the track when others stampede, just as we saw during the peak of the GFC. Especially for low volume/illiquid stocks like this. Once punters are desperate they will sell in to ANY buy price no matter what the spread. I've seen the dramatic effects of this on numerous occasions. You do NOT want to be the disciplined faithful holder when the lemmings start jumping off the cliff.
> 
> Again, please don't think me to be overly negative here, just calling it as I see it. I have continually bagged my own stocks on too many occasions to mention.




That analogy is 100% correct, but not for this context. The resource they have developed so far is extremely high class. 

Wyndarra is worth approx 100,000 oz to TON. The benefit of wyndarra was its ability to provide very near term positive cash flow. 
Albanny Fraser is possibly worth several million oz. (and so far looking very very good).


----------



## AussiePaul72 (19 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kennas said:


> I don't want seem to be continually negative.....but I will have to once again. While you may think there are some disciplined holders here, they could just as well run for the covers down the track when others stampede, just as we saw during the peak of the GFC. Especially for low volume/illiquid stocks like this. Once punters are desperate they will sell in to ANY buy price no matter what the spread. I've seen the dramatic effects of this on numerous occasions. You do NOT want to be the disciplined faithful holder when the lemmings start jumping off the cliff.
> 
> Again, please don't think me to be overly negative here, just calling it as I see it. I have continually bagged my own stocks on too many occasions to mention.




Kennas, you are exactly right and this is definitely a possiblity. However, it is the same with every exploration stock. However, it doesn't appear that the crowd is going on a big sell off relating to the Windarra project news to date .... and nor should they ..... TON has projects that they are currently drilling that could be in the 10-50 fold larger category (1-5M ounces) or even bigger ...... refer to their comparison of the 5M ounce Au Tropicana resource in the same region and their Salmon Gums project in TON's announcements (comparison on gold in soil values which is early exploration but it looks very encouraging).... however, TON's gold resource is only speculation at present so please DYOR..... but again i stress that the early results looking promising ..... as with all exploration stocks they are high risk and you need to be prepared to take the good with the bad!
Appreciate your comments Kennas as you've been around the traps for a long time and experience counts for a lot! I remember reading the AZM thread which you were a regularly contributor and the ups and downs their for a long time.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

It wasn't released in an announcement on the ASX but there is a Boardroom Radio Broadcast dated 24/2 last week with TON's managing director, Greg Hall. This is quite informative as Greg discusses the Windarra project and also the potential company maker project, Salmon Gums. He also eludes to initial drilling results for the Salmon Gums project close to release. Well worth a listen .... www.brr.com.au/event/64302


----------



## quinn123 (27 February 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Are the soil values for Salmon Gums in ppm or ppb?  Seems to change in the announcments...

I'm assuming its PPB!


----------



## AussiePaul72 (5 March 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> It wasn't released in an announcement on the ASX but there is a Boardroom Radio Broadcast dated 24/2 last week with TON's managing director, Greg Hall. This is quite informative as Greg discusses the Windarra project and also the potential company maker project, Salmon Gums. He also eludes to initial drilling results for the Salmon Gums project close to release. Well worth a listen .... www.brr.com.au/event/64302




Well better late than never ........ the announcement regarding the BRR interview with Greg Hall (24 Feb) was released on the ASX after market close today ..... wonder why it took so long to release on ASX? Anyway thats a minor issue .... drilling results are close to release and will continue as they become available from the current continuing drilling program


----------



## condog (9 March 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Update on salmon Gums out today.

Miner if your still around on this one, this is the real deal, Wyndarra was only ever good for near term cash flow.

Nothing we didnt know, but nice to know its proceeding to planed timeline. 


*SALMON GUMS PROJECT EXPLORATION UPDATE*•
Triton Gold actively advancing exploration in the Albany-Fraser Province
•
12,500m AC drilling program at Salmon Gums due to be completed this month
•
Lady Penryhn and Sirius anomalies the focus of continued AC drilling
•
Salmon Gums remains core focus for exploration, RC and Diamond drilling to commence later this month


Triton Gold Limited (ASX: “TON”, “Triton”, the “Company”) is pleased to provide the following update of activities for its exploration tenements in the Albany-Fraser Province of Western Australia.
Triton is continuing to explore the region as a follow up to soil-sampling programs in 2009 at the Salmon Gums project that identified seven anomalies that warranted drill testing. Exploration over this area is targeting primarily gold mineralisation similar in style and size to the Tropicana deposit (+5Moz gold) located 500km to the northeast of Salmon Gums project.
Triton is due to complete a 12,500m aircore drilling program at the Company’s Salmon Gums project that commenced in December 2009, this month. This program follows a 3909m aircore program (148 holes) completed in January 2009.
As part of the current 12,500m aircore drilling program, approximately 450 holes will be drilled to locate a bedrock source of the anomalous gold-in-soil defined at five gold prospects (refer to Appendix: Figure 1).
Triton Gold’s Managing Director, Mr Greg Hall, said the initial results from the aircore drilling have identified gold anomalism in the bedrock beneath the soil anomalies at Salmon Gums.
The assays of the drill samples and geological information are currently being processed to define the drill targets for the upcoming campaign of reverse circulation and diamond drilling due to commence this month.


----------



## Miner (10 March 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> Update on salmon Gums out today.
> 
> *Miner if your still around on this one, this is the real deal, Wyndarra was only ever good for near term cash flow.*
> 
> ...




Condog 

Thanks for thinking of me. 

I do not hold TON any more and so went to the stock trading record this week.

I thought with the report published today and if your analysis (I am not questioning it but just referring it) is right then stock price should have well received by the market.

ON the contrary I noticed there was only two trades and share price went down in contracdiction of expectation to go up today with the news declared.

Further Commsec record shows there are now
14 buyers for 679,908 units 	33 sellers for 1,117,726 units 

Some thing just not matching and I would like to see what happens tomorrow.

Thanks again for waking me up


----------



## condog (10 March 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Miner the market probably wont react till results are released, and possibly even till they are JORC'd. 

The intent of my message was to alert you and others to the fact extensive drilling is happening as planned. Results will be released soon.

Slamon Gums has the "potential" to be a 10 bagger. Not saying it will, but it has the potential. Its worth following proceedings.


----------



## condog (25 March 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

How do you like that movement up 29% today on good news. People starting to see the value of a 6km strike of gold near surface.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (26 March 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> How do you like that movement up 29% today on good news. People starting to see the value of a 6km strike of gold near surface.




Yes Condog was up almost 30% on that news release and although the sp retreated today i think the next sets of deeper diamond & RC drilling results are the key ones that will start to identify the gold source.

Multiple target zones were identified from the recent drilling program with the largest of these measuring a very encouraging 6km strike as mentioned by Condog but the width is also encouraging of between 1-3km.

With diamond drilling already completed now and samples being prepared for lab analysis, it won't be too long before we start to get an idea of exactly what potential the Salmon Gums project might hold for TON


----------



## Sean K (2 April 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> How do you like that movement up 29% today on good news. People starting to see the value of a 6km strike of gold near surface.



Yep, that good news was pretty solid. Did you buy more? Market loved it and the follow through showed that there's some pretty solid hands on this one.


----------



## Atlas79 (20 April 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

It seems very quiet on the TON front lately...

AussiePaul, Condog, are you guys still bullish on Triton?


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

What do you guys think of the remuneration report and options granted to directors? Fair?

Unusual that they haven't got results back from the drilling in March. Drilling program completed on 26 March and still not returns. Must be a backlog...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 April 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Atlas79 said:


> It seems very quiet on the TON front lately...
> 
> AussiePaul, Condog, are you guys still bullish on Triton?




Hi Atlas ...... yes i'm still confident in TON ..... nothing has changed for me lately .... just quietly awaiting drill results to be reported which are due to start flowing from about end April which is fast approaching. All about exercising patience and waiting for the announcements to be released. 

The initial 204 hole AC drilling program at Salmon Gums (almost 10,000m) highlighted 4 zones of anomalous gold beneath the Lady Penrhyn and Sirius gold in soil anomalies. The largest of the 4 identified zones extends over 6km in length and varies in width from 1-3km. In the same news release TON management state that "While Salmon Gums is still at an early stage, drilling is being advanced at a rapid pace reflecting the potential Triton believes it represents." (TON announcement on ASX 24 March).

The first 5 hole diamond drilling program at Salmon Gums was completed 23 March which intercepted sulphides. The company also confirmed that a 3000m RC drilling program followed directly on after the diamond drilling and will provide an initial test on each of the 4 zones identified (TON announcement on ASX 26 March).

I have also found it quite encouraging that Investor Relations (Powerone Capital Markets), Research (DJ Carmichael & Taylor Collision) and Drilling Services (Raglan Drilling & Drillwise) sourced by TON have accepted payments in the form of shares and options.

So I am still bullish on the potential of TON ...... I am holding both shares and options ...... however as with all exploration companies there is high risk so please DYOR and make your own informed decision


----------



## condog (24 April 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I still think it has tremendous upside potential.

But unfortunately ive sold most my stiock in most companies and gone big time into AUT. So far its been a fantastic move, up many tens of thousands since doing so.

I will be back in TON, just not yet. Im watching it very closely for drilling results. Which should flow soon.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 April 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



condog said:


> But unfortunately ive sold most my stiock in most companies and gone big time into AUT. So far its been a fantastic move, up many tens of thousands since doing so.




Pumpem and Dumpem ya reckon?

Seems that most of the threads you post your extatic exhuberence and creative number crunching on have the same result.

Someone else here holding the bag.

Sincerely no offense intended just a tradeable trader pattern I noticed.


----------



## Atlas79 (25 April 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I'm not holding the bag  Got out once no early cash flow could be assured, as TON had claimed they may achieve. I figured cap raisings would not be far away.


----------



## toocool (6 May 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

TON is now at 52 week lows....   still waiting on news from the march drill.  

They have got to be out soon ?   they have gone very quiet.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 May 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



toocool said:


> TON is now at 52 week lows....   still waiting on news from the march drill.
> 
> They have got to be out soon ?   they have gone very quiet.




They only Listed in August so its more like a 38 week low...actually that would make it an all time (record) low.


----------



## kgee (6 May 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



So_Cynical said:


> They only Listed in August so its more like a 38 week low...actually that would make it an all time (record) low.




In a sea of red I actually thought these guys were holding up pretty well. My favorite gold explorer got smashed this week


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 May 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kgee said:


> In a sea of red I actually thought these guys were holding up pretty well. My favorite gold explorer got smashed this week




I agree kgee ...... the heads retreated a little but only on very low volume. The oppies i think have held up very well which is a good indication on long term market sentiment in TON.


----------



## kgee (7 May 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



AussiePaul72 said:


> I agree kgee ...... the heads retreated a little but only on very low volume. The oppies i think have held up very well which is a good indication on long term market sentiment in TON.




Yeah Paul i don't hold but I've done a small in and out trade and theyv'e being on my watchlist ever since
I think it took another hit today, but on the whole it looks like they have a few faithful
Assays from recent drilling will be the kicker...good or bad
On the subject of oppies I'm thinking tails are always more resillent and I'm still working on a stategy to trade them
A stock I'm following tails got  nearly 100% premium to heads vs strike price .
ie Tails sell 8.2c
Heads were at 10.5 c
strike price options 7c
sorry wrong thread but the I don't know if theres being studies on it but oppies seem to stand up better


----------



## late_start (21 May 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Seriously, what is the hold up for the report on Salmon Gum?  Can someone shed me some light?  Way way long overdue........................................


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 May 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



late_start said:


> Seriously, what is the hold up for the report on Salmon Gum?  Can someone shed me some light?  Way way long overdue........................................




Hi Late_start .... i contacted the company about a week ago. They are wanting to get the full set of results before reporting on Salmon Gums drilling. The waiting period for getting drill results back from labs has been getting longer as reported by a number of companies and this is affecting TON also. 
Hopefully we might see something next week (thats just my opinion, not advice from TON). While i wish i could have bought at current prices i am personally comfortable that TON potentially has a lot of upside.


----------



## King EU (10 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Anybody got an update? There's been no news or movement for a while now. Are all holders just waiting to see what happens?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (12 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



King EU said:


> Anybody got an update? There's been no news or movement for a while now. Are all holders just waiting to see what happens?




I'm just sitting and waiting ......nothing has changed for me in regard to fundamentals. I think some out there have got tired of waiting and taking a loss to get out. Sure we would love some news but i have complete faith in the management team that they will release drill results etc as soon as they have them.


----------



## hdin015 (12 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

The results are coming in as expected and are being compiled but it all takes time. In the meantime other shareholders get nervous and in June many people sell at a low price for taxation reasons.
Doray Minerals share price reacted to the release of excellent drill results. We are deep drilling Salmon Gums presently so if we get some good hits expect our share price to react because our gold system is much bigger than Doray
Alchemy has near-ology to the fabulous Degrussa Cu-Au deposit and they have just started drilling. We have a Tropicana look-a-like deposit but because we are 1000km away we do not get any upgrade for near-ology because we are not next door. Investors do not understand our targeting strategy.
So sit tight and the deep drilling results will tell the story


----------



## hdin015 (16 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

overdue news very overdue something must be wrong. poeple selling from 12 cent. when you send email to Mr CEO's they always say that everything on process news coming soon. hell man when? how long does it take these results almost end oj june. look at Doray Minerals. this is a good company. people says never trust management. probably it is true.
so from here i have two scenario
first Triton has really good results from drilling so big players try to get more shares from small players with waiting game
second results are not good so big players short selling so at least they can make some money with these way but if the results are not good Triton share price should go up before the news release because only that way they can sell some shares. 
so most likely the news are good so before news come big players try to get more.
so AussiePaul72 and me have to wait . 6 million dollar company with minimum 100million  dollar gold mining


----------



## noirua (16 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I remain waiting patiently with my small holding in Triton. Cash available in March was $3.17 million and probably now around $2.8 million. The lower stock price means that options will not be taken up and a placing or rights issue may be needed in 2010 or early 2011.


----------



## Miner (16 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I reviewed TON after long time since last visited.
This share has something wrong and probably manipulated heavily by short term traders for their own benefits.
At 9 PM Perth time I visited Commsec Site to see what is the buy and sell situation. I noticed there are only about 250000 shares to buy in between 10 to 11.5 cents price range. Some one placed a big order (or two orders) of a volume of 1.27 Million at a price of 1 cents. That is ridiculously low. I can not place such price through Commsec. So obviously some one placed through his or her own brokers just to show the no of buyers are more than sellers.
On the other hand       the sell orders are for 1.5 million shares spreaded between 6 sellers for a consideration of 12.5 cents to   20 cents.

The market news was published today after the closing so unless DOW drops down on Wednesday after a heavy rise of    Tuesday, TON holders could have some good fortunate on the base of report released.

I DNH and not planning to enter for a while for various reasons. DYOR and do not get bogged down if your research is sound.

I used to hold and published this to share with others.

Cheers and Good luck


----------



## hdin015 (17 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

i am agree with you Miners. something is wrong. but still very cheap company. but all the small players selling so this is what they want. but i am still bullish with ton. the biggest rule of stock market is that when everybody selling you buy it when everybody buying you sell it. i just wondering why salmon gum takes that much long but by the way this company related with poseidon. if ton goes up poseidon goes up because poseidon is major share holder. as you know Poseidon is Twiggy's company so when you look at it big picture so many thing related with each other. and you know Twiggy has problem with ASIC so we will see


----------



## King EU (17 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> I can not place such price through Commsec.




Actually Miner, it was possible some time ago (some time last week i think) and i don't think anyone is trying to manipulate buy/sell ratios, i mean anyone with even a basic knowledge of trading would notice that a big portion of the extra volume was at a really low price and disregard it as an outlier.

Personally i'm less worried now that this new announcement has come out (even if it doesn’t mean very much) and i picked up a small amount this morning, but then again i'm pretty new to this stuff.

Good luck to all,
EU


----------



## AussiePaul72 (17 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



Miner said:


> I reviewed TON after long time since last visited.
> This share has something wrong and probably manipulated heavily by short term traders for their own benefits.
> At 9 PM Perth time I visited Commsec Site to see what is the buy and sell situation. I noticed there are only about 250000 shares to buy in between 10 to 11.5 cents price range. Some one placed a big order (or two orders) of a volume of 1.27 Million at a price of 1 cents. That is ridiculously low. I can not place such price through Commsec. So obviously some one placed through his or her own brokers just to show the no of buyers are more than sellers.
> On the other hand       the sell orders are for 1.5 million shares spreaded between 6 sellers for a consideration of 12.5 cents to   20 cents.
> ...




Hi Miner,

I don't think there is anything wrong with TON. Seeing an order placed at a rediculously low price is not unusual or specific to TON. I have seen these placed on quite a number of stocks at certain times. These orders tend to be placed when the volume on the buy side shrinks to small quantities. I think it is done for the sole purpose of hoping to pick up shares at a bargain when someone is forced to sell and due to the lack of buy volume shares get executed at the rediculously low price. Also if sellers don't have the luxury of seeing the market depth, they may execute a sale of shares not knowing that a significant buy order is sitting at a very low price.

Btw i thought todays announcement was a good one ..... another project showing potential for the future after initial soil sampling


----------



## noirua (19 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

TON will probably remain cheap as everything in the short term depends on the company's promised early returns from gold tailing from Windarra. 0.8 grams per tonne and a resource around 113,000 ounces left by Western Mining's Poseidon NL subsidiary from the left overs of the boom-town-rat days of the nickel boom in 1969-70.

Costs are a major factor here and many a prospective gold miner has gone down on the financing front. Poseidon Nickel (POS) are not going to be a lot of help here as they concentrate on nickel and hoping the 'Poseidon' name will rub-off on peoples appetite for boom number 2 to come, or perhaps not.


----------



## hdin015 (21 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

i am out of TON. the gold goes up Ton goes down , Asx goes up TON goes down,asx goes down Ton goes down as a result i dont think so (in my opinion) this is a good company to invest.so many result  still pending how long mate? when you send e-mail to triton they always say that results are coming soon( i think their soon means in 1 or two years) weird. good luck rest of you but this is not my type of company to invest if an other GFC this company can not survive. it makes sense why one million buy order at 1 cent and i hope i am wrong and you make  a lot of profit guys. it is only my opinion i am a not good at investing if i were good i never invested TON  so pls DYOR


----------



## burlay (22 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I'm not too worried (maybe I should be). Only small volumes are being traded at this stage - am happy to wait for some further news.


----------



## hdin015 (22 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

they are giving it 9 cent OMG. Triton was very good company but This new ceo killed it with lack of information. The market does not llike to wait.  No news means not good news so you can see from May to today Triton coming down. lack of information is the biggest reason.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



hdin015 said:


> they are giving it 9 cent OMG. Triton was very good company but This new ceo killed it with lack of information. The market does not llike to wait.  No news means not good news so you can see from May to today Triton coming down. lack of information is the biggest reason.




Oh com on...TON was a new explorer with nothing...all they had was a clapped out, low grade tailing's project and a block next door to a big, very low grade deposit.

Don't know what anyone ever saw in this. :dunno:


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



So_Cynical said:


> Oh com on...TON was a new explorer with nothing...all they had was a clapped out, low grade tailing's project and a block next door to a big, very low grade deposit.
> 
> Don't know what anyone ever saw in this. :dunno:



Yeah, was a throw of the dart really. Low cap, but low cap for a reason. 'Good company'.  Any true potential goldie should be flying. Very hard to find anything undervalued in the gold sector imo.


----------



## noirua (26 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Cash burn is the problem at Triton; spent last quarter was $1.309 million to leave $3.168 million - down a further $1 million by now.
Market cap at 9c is $4.925 million.
Windarra wont make profits in time, so it's a case of raising money or substantially reducing exploration and other costs.
Next move will be interesting!

Small explorers are not in favour at the moment.


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



noirua said:


> Cash burn is the problem at Triton; spent last quarter was $1.309 million to leave $3.168 million - down a further $1 million by now.
> Market cap at 9c is $4.925 million.
> Windarra wont make profits in time, so it's a case of raising money or substantially reducing exploration and other costs.
> Next move will be interesting!




What's the salary of Directors at Triton currently?

What do they have left in operating/functional capital for projects?


----------



## noirua (26 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



GumbyLearner said:


> What's the salary of Directors at Triton currently?
> 
> What do they have left in operating/functional capital for projects?



All information at http://www.tritongold.com.au - I'll leave you to look through the Annual reports


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



GumbyLearner said:


> What's the salary of Directors at Triton currently?
> 
> What do they have left in operating/functional capital for projects?



This is from last years report. Not going to look for any extras they've issued themselves this FY. Doesn't seem too excessive compared to the rest of the industry.


----------



## Sean K (1 July 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Their last announcement confirms that they have .... not much.

Highlights included 0.1m @ 1.2 g/t.

Unbelievable.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (1 July 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kennas said:


> Their last announcement confirms that they have .... not much.
> 
> Highlights included 0.1m @ 1.2 g/t.
> 
> Unbelievable.




I wouldn't right it off yet Kennas .... 
I was hoping that they might have intersected at least one major anomaly in this last drilling campaign, however, on the upside they are still intersecting gold leakage in my opinion ....... its gotta lead to something surely!!
There wasn't a big selloff today after news released so i'm figuring there are a lot of investors with similar thoughts!!


----------



## hdin015 (6 July 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Triton Gold (ASX: TON) has reported that results from broad spaced reverse circulation and diamond drilling have confirmed the occurrence of primary gold mineralisation within its Salmon Gums project in the under-explored and emerging area of Albany-Fraser Province of Western Australia.

Gold grades of up to 5.4 g/t in fresh mafic gneiss was intersected in wide spaced drilling that provides initial indication of primary gold sources underlying extensive soil anomalies.

An area of approximately 11km by 4km encompassing the Lady Penrhyn and Sirius prospects had been defined by strong showings of gold in surface soils and the underlying weathered profile in earlier programmes. 

The current drilling results confirm indications of local sources for the surface gold within the underlying fresh bedrock. 

Lance Govey, managing director, said “we believe that our Salmon Gums, Fraser Range North and Cundeelee projects have strong potential to host world class gold deposits akin to the AngloGold Ashanti (ASX: AGG) and Independence Group’s (ASX: IGO) 5Moz+ Tropicana Deposit."

"At Salmon Gums there are still a number of completely untested soil anomalies scattered throughout the 2,000 square kilometre project area and second stage drilling at Fraser Range North has also been completed recently. ”

The company said the next phase will aim to sharpen the focus for follow up drilling using bedrock alteration zoning patterns derived from the recent RC and diamond drilling, complemented by surface geophysical surveys designed to detect sulphide accumulations within the mineralized system.

Completion of the RC and diamond drilling at Salmon Gums will trigger a decision by Teck Australia Pty Ltd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of major Canadian mining group Teck Resources Limited (TSX: TCK, NYSE: TCK), to give notification if it intends to exercise an option to farm-in to the project. 

Under the key terms of the farm-in Teck will be required to manage and fund exploration on the two key tenements at Salmon Gums, and may ultimately earn 70% in the tenements upon completion of a pre-feasibility study. 

A strategic alliance formed between the companies in 2007 covers the Salmon Gums, Fraser Range North and Cundeelee tenements, and any other tenure acquired within a pre-defined area of influence.


----------



## Sean K (6 July 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



hdin015 said:


> Triton Gold (ASX: TON) has reported that results from broad spaced reverse circulation and diamond drilling have confirmed the occurrence of primary gold mineralisation within its Salmon Gums project in the under-explored and emerging area of Albany-Fraser Province of Western Australia.
> 
> Gold grades of up to 5.4 g/t in fresh mafic gneiss was intersected in wide spaced drilling that provides initial indication of primary gold sources underlying extensive soil anomalies.
> 
> An area of approximately 11km by 4km encompassing the Lady Penrhyn and Sirius prospects had been defined by strong showings of gold in surface soils and the underlying weathered profile in earlier programmes.



You really should drill into the results a little more to get a true understanding of what they have proven here.

Just down the page they go on:



> Best results were intersected at Lady Penrhyn with *grades above 1.0 g/t Au in two areas 2.5 kilometres apart*. In the first area diamond hole SGD005 intersected *3.9 g/t Au over a 0.5m interval from 155.5m *downhole within a *2.1 metre zone (at 1.2 g/t Au) *of chlorite-silica altered mafic gneiss with disseminated pyrite and traces of chalcopyrite mineralization. Earlier aircore drilling had intersected *up to 1.1 g/t Au *in shallow clay weathered saprolite 0.5 kilometres north of SGD005.



3.9 t/n over 0.5m from 155m depth, is quite frankly, pitiful.



> The second area located 2.5 kilometres to the south-west returned one metre with original and field duplicate gold grades *ranging between 1.0 g/t to 5.4 g/t from 92 metres *in RC hole SGR006, also hosted in a mafic gneiss, with supporting anomalous gold in saprolite in earlier aircore drilling.



Again, poor really. 

And why not mention the width of these great results like in the previous paragraph?

Well, if you look at the results table below. These are the lab results for hole SGR006.

See, 5.4 g/t over ? What? There's no 5.4g/t at all. LOL

What they are actually saying is 5.4 g/t is a 'field duplicate',and it's over a massive 1m.

I mean, really. 

They're going to have to come up with some much much wider and higher grade results than that to ever get any where near finding an economic deposit.


----------



## Miner (6 July 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



kennas said:


> You really should drill into the results a little more to get a true understanding of what they have proven here.
> 
> Just down the page they go on:
> 
> ...




Good analysis Kennas as always.

I do not hold TON any more.

Notwithstanding I always wonder how could the companies produce such results in the market and there is no queries from so called captive geologists withing the company board or the major shareholders challenging the depth (or lack of) of result

Cheers


----------



## noirua (6 July 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Excellent post kennas 180, seems to sum it all up really, "not commercial'. Another company has 13.8% uranium, but only in a small rock chip. Finds need to be good to be worth that much in these markets. 

I remember comments about Poseidon NL in 1969 that an engineer kicked a rock and it looked like solid nickel. It may have been one of those rock chips. These days it's difficult to get away with false information though I suppose it depends what a company chooses to leave in or out of a report.


----------



## hdin015 (30 July 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

1. Fast tracking of tailing's operation hoping to generate solid cash flow first half of new year, low cap ex and op ex due to metallurgical studies done to date, announcement due in the next 2 weeks as company is collating info and working out best process methods......very confident of $100m revenue over 2 year period.

2. Tushtena/Alaska - 1st hole drilled and core in for sampling in US labs, 3 more to go and geo's on ground confident of some good show's in the first hole. Truly elephant country here. Partnership with Panoramic will see US$300k refunded to TON for work done to date and a solid funding partner if new discovery is made.

3. Salmon Gums still a prime project, just demoted to third on the ladder while Teck Cominco JV is either consumated or terminated, decision due mid September. Company has been approached by a number of parties to fund and work on uncovering a Tropicanna style deposit.....geo's are still very keen and next round of drilling when farmers allow access(Dec/Jan) will be comprehensive and will hopefully give us the discovery hole we are all praying for.

Sorry for the long post, over 100 investors showed for what was a good list of company's that all had solid game plans and near term production hope.

Article below, regards Eyeknow.

Triton Gold and Panoramic Resources close farm-in deal on Tushtena Gold Project in Alaska

In a ringing endorsement of the potential prospectivity of Triton Gold's (ASX: TON) Tushtena Gold Project in Alaska, $500 million-market capped Panoramic Resources (ASX: PAN) has agreed to fund US$2.6 million of drilling at the Tushtena Project and reimburse Triton US$0.3 million of previously committed funds.

The attraction for Triton (and now Panoramic) is clearly evident as Tushtena covers an area of 41.4 square kilometres in the 1,200 km long Tintina Gold Belt, a metallogenic province stretching from Northern British Columbia to SW Alaska and adjacent to the region of the famous Klondike Gold Rush. The province is host to world class gold deposits such as Pogo (5 Moz), Fort Knox (7 Moz), and Livengood (6.8 Moz) and remains a prime area for gold exploration.

Under the deal between Panoramic Resources wholly owned subsidiary Pindan (USA) Inc., Triton and Tushtena allows Panoramic the right to farm in to a 51% interest by funding the balance of approximately US$2.6 million to satisfy a total of US$3.0 million in exploration expenditure required before June 2013.

Triton had spent US$400,000 on the project and will manage exploration during the earn in phase by Panoramic. Thereafter the parties would contribute to a Joint Venture in proportion to their respective interests of Panoramic Resources 51% (as manager), Triton Gold 29% and Tushtena Resources 20%, subject to normal dilution provisions and minimum holding levels.

Triton has commenced diamond drilling at the Discovery Zone prospect targeting potentially high grade gold mineralization below extensive surface showings of gold in veins and soils.

The first of four holes has been completed with the 1,600 metre program scheduled for completion in August, weather permitting. The initial core appears to contain significant sulphide mineralization and has been sent for assaying.

Triton expects to release results in the next few weeks.

Prior to ASX listing in 2009 Triton had completed two field seasons at Tushtena including geological mapping, surface sampling, multi-spectral alteration mapping and resampling of shallow historic drill holes.

High-grade rock chips with peak value of 1,450g/t Au (Discovery Zone), 163 g/t Au (RS Zone) and coherent areas of greater than 1g/t gold in soils occur within a target zone extending for over three kilometres. Historic drilling intersected up to 2.9m @ 24.6 g/t Au and 1.8m @ 49.6 g/t Au.

The targets at Tushtena in the current program were modelled in 3D from structural and lithological mapping. While the primary objective is to discover high grade lodes at depth it is possible that bulk tonnage low grade mineralisation could occur at shallow depth. Drilling activity at site is limited to a relatively short three month northern summer.


----------



## kgee (30 July 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I've been off this thread awhile but does anyone ever see a correlation between overdue drill results and average drill results? 
I have no statistical analysis to back me up but as a gambling man doesn't it seem good risk analysis to jump ship when companies can't stick to drillling program deadlines?
I know guys working in Fire assay labs in WA and they're running 2 furnaces out of eight....ok probably should have being on general thread  but still after all the hype given to this company earlier on this year???
I hear talk about reinvigorating ASF...would love to hear some senior members comments on wether they see a correlation as well or if I'm imagining things?


----------



## King EU (16 August 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Starting to recover a bit today, maybe there's some good news coming?
Then again the volumes are pretty thin so it might just be a short term blip.

Anyone else still interested in this?


----------



## noirua (9 September 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Fell to very low levels and gave us, those not risk adverse, a chance to jump-in on those gold tailings. Fair enough, they're left overs, but better technological know-how should reap rewards for this low cost miner, imho.


----------



## hdin015 (15 September 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

6 reasons to buy TON
1)rising gold price(going higher and higher)
2)Farm-in agreement with Panoramic. it means Panoramic knows that Triton has world class gold deposit at Tushtena\canada
3)near term production at windara
4)new gold deposit at windara
5)world class gold at Albany-Fraser project
6)very limited shares and they are held by big investors


----------



## So_Cynical (15 September 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



hdin015 said:


> 6 reasons to buy TON
> 1)rising gold price(going higher and higher)




Surely for this to be a valid reason to buy TON they would actually have to have some gold...i mean you mite as well say 'Hey buy TON because the price of wheat is going up'


----------



## hdin015 (18 September 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Triton Gold (ASX: TON) has gained full control of the Salmon Gums Gold Project, which comprises a number of granted exploration licenses along the southern margin of the Fraser Ranges, 500 km southwest of the AngloGold Ashanti / Independence Group's Joint Venture Tropicana Discovery.

Teck Australia Pty Ltd declined its option to farm-in to two key exploration licences at Salmon Gums, which effectively presents an opportunity for Triton.

The two key licences contain most of the surface gold anomalies defined by Triton including the Lady Penrhyn and Sirius prospects, where primary gold mineralisation has been intersected in the preliminary reverse circulation and diamond drilling programs, completed earlier this year.

Triton's manging director Lance Govey stated that the Board is pleased to have full control and the flexibility to continue exploration, with planning for future programmes currently in progress, with funding options under consideration.

The two exploration licences subject to the Teck farm-in option, E63/1093 and E63/1095, are now excluded from the 2007 Tropicana Gold Belt Alliance Agreement.

The Tropicana Agreement still governs the three remaining tenements at the Salmon Gums project and the tenements at Fraser Range North and Cundeelee projects, until its expiry at the end of 2011.

A number of soil anomalies remain untested, or have been investigated with wide-spaced shall drilling only


----------



## Sean K (18 September 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

27 July Presentation:

Windarra Tailings Cap and Opex estimates due late August

Initial results from Tushtena due late August


Must be due soon....


----------



## hdin015 (30 September 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Western Australia based Triton Gold (ASX: TON) has completed a diamond drilling program at the Tushtena Gold Project, based in Alaska.

The program included a four hole diamond drilling campaign for 1,600 metres, within the Tintina Gold Belt of Eastern Alaska, host to many famous multi-million ounce gold deposits including Fort Knox (7 Moz), Pogo (5 Moz) and Livengood (>7 Moz).

This is the first area drilled by the current partners with the holes located at the southern end of the Discovery Zone, one of two prospects within a three kilometre long by one kilometre wide target with strong soil gold geochemistry and high gold grades in surface rock chips.

This drilling, ranging from 194m to 610m depth, was focussed on structural targets, with the northern Discovery Zone and a separate prospect, the RS Zone, remain to be tested at depth.

Triton expects first results from this drilling program to be received within a week, after the programme was completed within budget and seasonal time constraints.

Triton manages the joint venture on behalf of property owner Tushtena Resources Inc, an Alaskan subsidiary of unlisted, Vancouver based Tushtena Resources Limited, and Panoramic Resources (ASX: PAN) that is funding the current work.

Should Panoramic spend US$2.6 million prior to June 2013 it will earn a 51% interest in the project, with Triton 29% and the balance of 20% with Tushtena Resources.

Panoramic is required to fund the first phase of exploration, up to US$1.0 million, before it can withdraw from the joint venture. If Panoramic withdrew Triton will retain a right to earn 80% of the project from Tushtena.


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Nimpkish results out!

Directors are 'encouraged' by the drill results.



> None of the RC holes returned significant gold assays.






Which planet did these guys just get off?


----------



## Sean K (19 October 2010)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*



hdin015 said:


> Western Australia based Triton Gold (ASX: TON) has completed a diamond drilling program at the Tushtena Gold Project, based in Alaska.
> 
> ......
> 
> Triton expects first results from this drilling program to be received within a week, after the programme was completed within budget and seasonal time constraints.




Ho hum, at least they informed the market, albeit a bit late...


TUSHTENA GOLD PROJECT

Triton Gold Limited (“Triton”, ASX: TON): wish to advise with regard to the announcement of 30 September 2010, that release of results from the initial diamond drilling program at Tushtena has been delayed due to final QAQC checks on the assay results.


----------



## basilio (20 June 2012)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Another Graphite explorer jumps into the market.

Triton has bought into the graphite exploration business securing licenses in the Balama area where Syrah has made extensive finds.

It has opened 122% higher this morning.

Just wondering how many of these graphite mines  there'll be in the next 12 months 

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...yrah-resourcess-mozambique-deposit-30339.html


----------



## chakvetadze (21 June 2012)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

I'd avoid this stock like the plague. This project is a failed BGF float being drummed up again through TON. I've done hundreds of hours of research over the past six months in the graphite space and there's only one stock in my opinion that will make it in a big way. SYR. The market is waking up to it as well with a current market cap of $350M although I think in time that will prove very conservative. I see no reason why a major wont take them out for a MUCH MUCH higher price after the JORC is released later in 2012.
SYR tick ALL the boxes and have a massive portfolio of mineral sands as well. I can see them selling the graphite for multiples of the current price and then they will develop the mineral sands which in itself is a company maker.


----------



## basilio (21 June 2012)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Interesting perspective Chakv.  I can see why SYRs graphite interest would be bought out by companies currently in the market who don't want to see  the price of graphite fall and their SP destroyed.

However what if there are another  half dozen SYR's ?  As I am watching it the interest in graphite has turned  up a number of high value mines. Can they all be bought out ?

On the other hand I think the mineral sands and the vanadium in the graphite mines (as mentioned elsewhere..) also offer excellent value to the equation. 

I'd like to hear how quickly the graphite can be brought to production.


----------



## pixel (4 July 2012)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

Technically, I can't see why this one should be avoided.
Today's announcement has created sufficient interest to push it higher - possibly above 10c within days.
Anyone interested in leverage may also take a look at TONO: 25c options maturing December 2013.
I hold.


----------



## pixel (20 August 2012)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

This could turn into a nice recovery story 
... or into the exact opposite.
Whatever it is though, I've taken a Long view and picked up a few heads to go with my TONOs




target 10c+; stop Close Below 6.3c


----------



## pixel (19 November 2012)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

... another Selley's (ignoring Friday's 35,000 trade, there are "no more gaps"  )



I'm Long.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2013)

*Re: TON - Triton Gold*

TRITON GOLD LIMITED - Triton Gold's graphite project continues to impress. - BRR Media webcast
http://www.brrmedia.com/event/109737

Get ready: Starts at 10.15am


----------



## System (7 March 2013)

On March 6th, 2013, Triton Gold Limited changed its name to Triton Minerals Ltd.


----------



## noirua (9 March 2013)

Surveying in Mozambique is about to start and this small explorer now turns to graphite with graphene hopes. Close on to Syrah Resources SYR finds, so promising. One for followers of graphite, these days in the headlights.


----------



## noirua (24 March 2013)

noirua said:


> Surveying in Mozambique is about to start and this small explorer now turns to graphite with graphene hopes. Close on to Syrah Resources SYR finds, so promising. One for followers of graphite, these days in the headlights.




Some 70% up on the rights Issue and placing last week alone. Next door to Syrah Resources SYR are micro-cap Triton and hoping for similar results to them. One of those reasonably positive gambles after SYR's drilling results - worth some research and I'm pleased I did.


----------



## noirua (8 April 2013)

noirua said:


> Some 70% up on the rights Issue and placing last week alone. Next door to Syrah Resources SYR are micro-cap Triton and hoping for similar results to them. One of those reasonably positive gambles after SYR's drilling results - worth some research and I'm pleased I did.




Now listed with those interesting words, 'Trading Halt'. Awaiting exploration results in Mozambique and for those sitting on shares and options, a nervous time -- but exciting all the same.
Most hope for a 100% profit on the results so far; cant be that outstanding yet as it's early days. Syrah are alongside and that adds encouragement. 
Have thought the stock interesting for a while now and like management that are trying over the odds for shareholders.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2013)

23/4/2013 -TRITON MINERALS LIMITED - Triton locate graphite outcropping at Ancuabe - BRR Media webcast
http://www.brrmedia.com/event/111451/brad-boyle-managing-director


----------



## pixel (21 May 2013)

Mr Jenks seems to be insatiable: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01410500
Picked up another couple of Millions. What secrets does he know, I wonder?


----------



## noirua (22 May 2013)

Mr Jenks seems to be insatiable: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01410500
Picked up another couple of Millions. What secrets does he know, I wonder?



An interesting speculative stock that needs to find high grade large to jumbo flake graphite. If it manages as well as SYR then the present market cap around $13m will be far too low, however, it's still early days for this explorer.


----------



## noirua (26 July 2013)

TON have 10% interests in drilling targets at Bulls Eye and Similkameen in the Fraser Range, presently being drilled by Matsa. Sirius SIR, Enterprise ENT, and Ram RMR are nearby.


----------



## rbgmauq (26 July 2013)

TON has found support at 0.071. On the upside, it is facing the resistance of 0.09. MACD indicator is increasing.  http://au.stoxline.com/q_au.php?symbol=ton&c=ax


----------



## pixel (26 July 2013)

rbgmauq said:


> TON has found support at 0.071. On the upside, it is facing the resistance of 0.09. MACD indicator is increasing.  http://au.stoxline.com/q_au.php?symbol=ton&c=ax




That's how I see it too:




I bought a speccie position: 7c stop, 9c target; risk .3, reward 1.7 (or more) (or less  )


----------



## noirua (27 July 2013)

There has to be something in the chart indications as investors buying and selling helped create it.

Has the negative attitude to miners and especially micro-cap explorers made them overlook the possibilities here. Holders of Triton may well see the company as the next Syrah Resources SYR combined with 10% interest in Matsa's present drilling activities in the Fraser Range as a taste of Sirious Resources SIR thrown into the pot.

Exciting times at Triton Minerals TON but no guarantees of course.


----------



## noirua (27 August 2013)

noirua said:


> There has to be something in the chart indications as investors buying and selling helped create it.
> 
> Has the negative attitude to miners and especially micro-cap explorers made them overlook the possibilities here. Holders of Triton may well see the company as the next Syrah Resources SYR combined with 10% interest in Matsa's present drilling activities in the Fraser Range as a taste of Sirious Resources SIR thrown into the pot.
> 
> Exciting times at Triton Minerals TON but no guarantees of course.



*
http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=TON&E=ASX&N=646148 - 21 August 2013
BALAMA NORTH PROJECT
“COBRA PLAINS PROSPECT” DRILLING INTERSECTS
109 METRES OF GRAPHITE
HIGHLIGHTS:
● Intersection of 109 continuous metres of Graphite Mineralisation on Drill Section 1;
● Extends potential strike length...
Triton Minerals Limited (ASX: TON, “Triton”, “the Company”) is very pleased to confirm that additional drilling on License 5365 in the Balama North Project, has intersected further substantial graphitic mineralisation. This drill target area has recently been named Cobra Plains by the Company.
Triton Managing Director Brad Boyle said “Once again the Cobra Plains Prospect continues to deliver significant visual findings of graphite mineralisation during this drilling program...

Market is basically unimpressed by this drilling of TON's second best target - "get on drilling the best and see if you can come up with 10% graphite in Jumbo flakes", it says...


----------



## noirua (1 December 2013)

Going great guns are Triton Minerals over there in Mozambique: TRITON MINERALS LIMITED (TON) - BRR
http://www.brrmedia.co.uk/mobile/asx/TON/triton-minerals-limited/


The stockies Competition is underway and link below to vote -- ASF needs you.:aus:


----------



## piggybank (15 January 2014)

There was announcement made by the company today (15th Jan) - PAC Partners Equity Research Report.

However when I went to the companys site to read it, the link wouldn't open


----------



## metal_loz (23 January 2014)

Good graphite grades released yesterday. Company right next door to SYR. Should be interesting to see how this one goes.


----------



## pixel (23 January 2014)

metal_loz said:


> Good graphite grades released yesterday. Company right next door to SYR. Should be interesting to see how this one goes.




Across the road, a poster (big ramper of SYR) keeps rubbishing Triton's results.
As far as I can interpret the fundamental side, there is not a  great difference between the two, except that TON is a few months behind SYR, but a few miles closer to the port. Lower cartage won't matter much. The timing does though: Imagine SYR could tie up most, if not all, loading berths  at the port.

To me, the thing that matters most is Market Action. And that demonstrates some serious profit taking.




Momentum (in MACD) suggests more downside (buying opportunity???) to come. 
I'm no longer holding any, but have a few alerts set.


----------



## metal_loz (23 January 2014)

pixel said:


> Across the road, a poster (big ramper of SYR) keeps rubbishing Triton's results.
> As far as I can interpret the fundamental side, there is not a  great difference between the two, except that TON is a few months behind SYR, but a few miles closer to the port. Lower cartage won't matter much. The timing does though: Imagine SYR could tie up most, if not all, loading berths  at the port.
> 
> To me, the thing that matters most is Market Action. And that demonstrates some serious profit taking.
> ...




I also noticed that someone is bashing TON across the road for no good reason. Maybe they are trying to push the price down.


----------



## metal_loz (16 February 2014)

The Managing Director mentioned at last weeks presentation that the trenching assay results will be released this week. If they come out positive like the last set of results, we should see a surge in the SP. Currently it has consolidated at the 12c level.


----------



## Anmar (4 June 2014)

4th June

Triton Minerals announced that based on geological observations, the company has intersected significant graphitic mineralisation over a considerable thickness at the Nicanda Hill prospect on the Balama North project. Diamond drill hole (GBND0001) intercepts 316m graphite mineralisation from close to surface, finishing in graphite mineralisation and remains open at depth. Based on drilling completed, the mineralised zone is likely to deepen beyond the 316m, further northwest where the zone is open. The graphite mineralisation appears visually similar to graphite schist intersected in previous diamond drilling on the Nicanda Hill prospect. A diamond and RC drilling program is continuing to drill test for graphite mineralisation within the +5km-long conductive zone defined in the company's VTEM survey data.

The market liked the announcement and SP rose 140% to $0.420 today.


----------



## noirua (2 July 2014)

Triton rose about 750% from its 12 month low point and delivered us a truck load of cash. Much needed to cover some of my bad losses on UXA and WEC, caused by hanging on too long and keeping that, so called, faith. Best of luck to those holding on, looks good.


----------



## adds4 (7 February 2015)

Unfortunately those days of 750% gains are well and truly gone. Well done for selling out. Ton shares have been in free fall for 6 months now, unfortunately it looks like its going to continue and most likely the shares will dip into single figures again. The LSI facility looks like a draw down. The terms ton have are not too bad, apart from the fact LSI cant have more than 20% of ton stock at one time. In essence as the deal is for 20m of stock, and the market cap is 50m, it wont take long for LSI to get to this 20% barrier, and then its forced to dump shares. therefore causing the share price to be weaker. Strange deal


----------



## pixel (17 February 2015)

Price up
Volume up
Momentum up
looks like a base has formed.
If I'm wrong and it drops back to 15.5, I'll stop out.
Conversely, 21 and 25c will confirm the new move and invite a top-up.





Warning: Graphite is still very speculative, so DYOR.


----------



## pixel (26 February 2015)

Higher Low in place?
A break above 19c would give us the Higher High.




Today's Mozambique Project Update could just give it the lift needed to maintain positive momentum.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01602799


----------



## pixel (4 March 2015)

Trading Halt: "We need more cash"
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01605237

Conditions and price levels will be interesting to find out about, especially after yesterday's presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01604813


----------



## Greenscreen (22 March 2015)

Any thoughts about this TON move? Seems so strong and finished on it's high. Thinking of buying on Monday.


----------



## Skatter (22 March 2015)

Greenscreen said:


> Any thoughts about this TON move? Seems so strong and finished on it's high. Thinking of buying on Monday.



I would just wait to see how it trades out for the next few weeks. Wait on a few more importants ann's to know what is ihappeneing
They scored a material now a matter of knowing what to do with it.


----------



## pixel (10 April 2015)

Skatter said:


> I would just wait to see how it trades out for the next few weeks. Wait on a few more importants ann's to know what is ihappeneing
> They scored a material now a matter of knowing what to do with it.




Before leaving on holiday, I left a profit stop sell order at 33c, which was taken out on the 25th. Didn't complain.




I firmly believe that the spike on April Fools' Day was a knee-jerk reaction that saw profit takers take advantage of exuberant amateurs. Happens all the time. 
So I waited for the dust to settle and as I'm back on Deck this week, I started some smallish day-trades on Wednesday. Even held a few over into today on the assumption that the earlier sellers may want to restock. Also note the recent 3B's. Unlisted options are usually held by people that are a little closer to "the coal face" than us mere mortals.
(a VSA aficionado suggested that the two recent *green* candles appear demand-driven.)


----------



## pixel (14 May 2015)

Today's fanfare about the two JVs with a Chinese specialist http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01625096 is set to create renewed interest.
Pre-Open activity on the Depth screen suggests some lively trading opportunities.




Will it be a game changer/ company maker for Triton?  DYOR


----------



## Adamgus (13 November 2015)

It's pretty clear why no one uses this site TON  I s graphite not gold


----------



## skyQuake (13 November 2015)

System said:


> On March 6th, 2013, Triton Gold Limited changed its name to Triton Minerals Ltd.






Adamgus said:


> It's pretty clear why no one uses this site TON  I s graphite not gold




Or maybe we just dont like falling knives


----------



## pixel (6 December 2016)

Doing a Phoenix. 

As luck would have it, I saw the announcement and rebirth early enough to start accumulating from 7.3c.




Wouldn't mind if TONOA came into the money early in the new year


----------



## pixel (17 February 2017)

pixel said:


> Doing a Phoenix.
> Wouldn't mind if TONOA came into the money early in the new year



There may still be time for that, but seriously: I doubt it.
They might try, which would suit me and my new holding. If it stops short, a quick cap raising could be on the cards.


----------



## pixel (23 February 2017)

Initially I thought 9.5c might be the resistance to hold out for.
It looks more likely now to bounce back from 8.5c. So I'm out for now with a neat profit. Shall reload when the pullback shows clear support.


----------



## noirua (13 August 2017)

Triton keep coming up with high grade drilling results. Unfortunately once again 6.3% to 10% isn't impressing the market as figures like 15% to 25% is what is being looked for.  Down to 5c from 95c they might be cheap though Syrah say these type of results are too lower grade to interest them.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170809/pdf/43l8yznft8syny.pdf


----------



## noirua (8 April 2018)

noirua said:


> Triton keep coming up with high grade drilling results. Unfortunately once again 6.3% to 10% isn't impressing the market as figures like 15% to 25% is what is being looked for.  Down to 5c from 95c they might be cheap though Syrah say these type of results are too lower grade to interest them.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170809/pdf/43l8yznft8syny.pdf




Interesting are Triton Minerals and they are one stock that helped me get back so much money lost in mistiming the mining collapse 2011 - 2015.  Worth looking at in my view and raising cash in placings at regular intervals is annoying but should come to an end in the short term


----------



## greggles (14 December 2018)

Triton Minerals announced this morning that it has received confirmation from the Mozambique Ministry of Mines that it has successfully completed the assessment of the Ancuabe Mining Concession application and that the application has been approved and passed to the Minister of Mineral Resources for final approval and signing on behalf of the Mozambique government.

The announcement then goes on to say:


> Managing Director, Peter Canterbury, said Ministerial approval is the final step in the mining concession application process and a critical step in enabling Triton to secure funding for the Ancuabe Graphite Project in Mozambique.
> 
> _"The Board is extremely pleased that the government of Mozambique has supported the development of this world class asset.  Mozambique has a long and proud history of mining and both regional and national government bodies have been extremely supportive during the permitting process further reinforcing that Mozambique is a premier location for mining in East Africa.  Importantly this progress in the Mining Concession greatly assists in the finalising of our financing discussions"_




After a long and painful fall from a high of 12c to a low of 3.9c over the last 12 months, there may be hope for TON after all. It sounds like now that the mining application has been approved financing will fall into place fairly easily.

TON up 17.95% to 4.6c so far today.


----------



## greggles (6 May 2019)

Triton Minerals has announced today that Mozambique's Minister of Energy and Natural Resources has granted the Mining Concession for the Company's Ancuabe Graphite Project  in the Cabo Delgado province in Northern Mozambique.

Upon completion of the funding package for Ancuabe, Triton anticipates commencing design work, mobilisation to site and construction immediately.

TON is up 11.36% to 4.9c today and has mostly been trading in a range between 4c and 5c for the last six months. It now looks like it may be ready for the next leg up.


----------



## greggles (31 May 2019)

Triton Minerals looking like it's staying above resistance at 5c. No news of any note since 6 May, but TON is holding up very well. This morning it is up 21.15% to 6.3c.

My feeling is that there is an expectation that the funding package for the company's Ancuabe Project will be finalised soon and, as foreshadowed in the announcement on 6 May, following this "design work, mobilisation to site and construction" are to commence immediately.

This is one to watch in the short term IMO. I can't shake the feeling I should have picked it for the June competition.


----------



## greggles (28 June 2019)

TON making good ground today after announcing that Major Chinese State Owned Enterprise, Jinan Hi-Tech, has agreed to acquire Shandong Tianye Mining's 19.3% shareholding in Triton for total consideration of A$11.0 million at 6.2 cents per share, subject to Chinese regulatory approval. 

Jinan Hi-Tech has also agreed to subscribe for A$8.5 million in Triton at 4.1 cents per share, subject to Triton shareholder approval. Jinan Hi-Tech will hold 34.01% of Triton at the completion of both transactions. 

The Chinese are all over Triton Minerals. I smell a takeover at some point this year. 

Chinese production of large flake graphite is threatened by lower grades, higher costs, diminishing flake size and environmental concerns. Graphite is a key component of the Lithium Ion Battery. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that China will be looking to secure as much supply as possible.

TON's Ancuabe Graphite Project in Mozambique ticks a lot of boxes. It's close to ports and infrastructure and is in a Chinese friendly jurisdiction. With production slated to commence next year I reckon the Chinese are going to want their hands on TON.

Watch for accumulation here. It's going to be hard to keep the lid on this one IMO. Up 20% to 6c so far today.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2022)

Triton Minerals (ASX:TON) and Shandong Yulong re-commit to Ancuabe development
					

Triton Minerals (ASX:TON) has formally re-committed to the development of its Ancuabe project in northeastern Mozambique.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Triton Minerals (TON) has formally re-committed to the development of its Ancuabe project in northeastern Mozambique.

The project lies within the proven graphite region of Cabo Delgado.

As per a definitive feasibility study (DFS) completed in 2017, Ancuabe is considered by Triton to be a “globally significant” graphite development project with strong potential economic returns, including a pre-tax net present value of US$298 million and an internal rate of return of 37 per cent.

Live price chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^TON&p=5&t=1


----------

